# Drop,Hollywood,Sun,T-top! March07&April07buildoff



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK THIS NEXT 2 MONTH BUILD OFF IS TO GET THE AIR IN THE FACE AND THE WIND IN YOUR HAIR ! 


TAKE THE ROOF OFF, OPEN IT UP DO ANYTHING TO IT TO GET THAT SUN SHINE IN AND ENJOY THE OUTDOORS WHY YOU ROLL ! 

TALK THE SHIT EAT THE SHIT ! IF YOU CANT HANDLE THE COMMENTS AND REPLIES LEFT ON YOUR BUILD THEN PLEASE DONT ENTER ! </span>


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

hell yeah count me in...


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

ill throw in an entry on this one  ill get some pics tommorow!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

i am in again.. not sure with what yet but i am in...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*I'LL SIGN UP....*


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

saawwwweeeet!! i will have pics up tomorrow!!!!


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

ill prolly have pics either today or 2morrow


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

im in on this one.. i will post pic's of my 58 rag.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

im not gonna be in this one  all my times going into my car and im not gonna be modeling as much as i was


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 21 2007, 01:38 PM~7317783
> *im in on this one.. i will post pic's of my 58 rag.
> *


NO FAIR!!!...HAHA J/K :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

count me in..............64 chrome kit from beto :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

will someone please explain exactly what each one is

(Drop,Hollywood,Sun,T-top)

i know what drop and t-top are, but what are the others?

thanx in advance

uffin:


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

drop top is topless, holly wood is where the middle is gone, sun means sun roof, and t tops means theres still a small strip of roofing in the middle, which alows you to take off either the drivers or the passenger side top, like the batmobile :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

oh ok, thanx swanginbows...i got to see what i got, BUT i am definatly in this!!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 12 2007, 12:09 AM~6966994
> *Bringing in the Big Guns.  LOL
> This is my T-Tops, hollywood, CVs. I know I posted this in Jan , but I was jumping the gun. So here it is for March
> 
> ...


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

humm im thinkin im goin to have to dig somthing out and join this build off


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

FUK IT IM IN (if you want to be a big dog youve got to play wit the big dogs) RIGHT? WHAT HAPPENS IF YOU WIN AND OR IF YOU DONT FINISH?


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARIO ESTRADA_@Feb 21 2007, 11:27 PM~7323358
> *FUK IT IM IN (if you want to be a big dog youve got to play wit the big dogs) RIGHT? WHAT HAPPENS IF YOU WIN AND OR IF YOU DONT FINISH?
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what happens if you win, but if you lose, you have to shave LowandBeyonds' back. :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 21 2007, 11:35 PM~7323409
> *I don't know what happens if you win, but if you lose, you have to shave LowandBeyonds' back. :biggrin:
> *


DAMN IT I GUESS ILL HAVE TO BUST OUT THE HEDGE TRIMMER :biggrin: :biggrin: (even tho i dont kno who LOWANDBEYOND is)


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

HE IS PART OF THE NIGHT CREW ON HERE!  :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

HOW LATE DO YOU GUYS STAY ON HERE? IM READY FO SOME ZZZZZZZZZZ'S PEACE OUT FELLAS ASTA MANANA. :wave: :wave:


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

I think this is going to be fun,gots to pull somthing out of my storage,I know i got a 51 chevy conv.count me in!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Feb 22 2007, 01:35 AM~7323409
> *I don't know what happens if you win, but if you lose, you have to shave LowandBeyonds' back. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

DO YOU HAVE TO CUT THE TOP OF OR CAN IT BE A VETRT KIT?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

doesnt matter as long as the roof is not fully closed up :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, as of right now i will enter a 62 impy!! i might change it or add, depending on when i get a few kits here in the mail!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 22 2007, 07:58 AM~7324798
> *ok, as of right now i will enter a 62 impy!! i might change it or add, depending on when i get a few kits here in the mail!!!
> 
> 
> ...


seeing your last build, this one will be a great build...

looking forward to it!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1964 Chevy Impala</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>FEB 21st 2007

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

And after an hour of cutting and thinking!


















Thanks Biggs for helpin me decide how I wanna cut everything

I have about 4-5 more pics-----not sure If I wanna show em though  (depending on if you can tell what I have in store by what you see here )


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOSER ! </span>


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Well----I read the first page, but I guess I was too consumed with trying to think of an entry to build---that I didnt realize it didnt start until march------oh well, Ill just build this one for fun then.....


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2007, 12:19 PM~7326932
> *LOSER ! </span>
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: somebody didnt get their cornflakes this morning :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 22 2007, 02:21 PM~7326951
> *Well----I read the first page, but I guess I was too consumed with trying to think of an entry to build---that I didnt realize it didnt start until march------oh well, Ill just build this one for fun then.....
> *



Add this 1 to the year long if you want ? 

Its going to crazy with those body mods LOL! SLOW DOWN , AND FINISH SOMETHING ! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2007, 12:24 PM~7326993
> *Add  this  1  to  the  year  long  if  you  want  ?
> 
> Its  going  to  crazy  with  those  body  mods    LOL!    SLOW  DOWN  ,  AND  FINISH  SOMETHING !    :biggrin:
> *



hahaha---yeah ill add it to the yearlong and just try to get it done in a couple of months----lymetyme is virtually done, just waiting to send it to paint and chrome once beto gets time----and biggs gets the chrome settled----i wasnt trying to put as much effort into this 64, just wanted to get it done sooner than later.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 22 2007, 02:16 PM~7326907
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mitch 
you use no-x-plode


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HE'S TRYING TO GET HIS SWOLL ON!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 22 2007, 02:32 PM~7327097
> *HE'S TRYING TO GET HIS SWOLL ON!
> *


thats what it looks like


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

haha yeah i use no explode, cell mass, and mass cycle-----im in the gym 3.5 hours outta every day lol 



mini thanks for the help bro


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

well---since im outta this buildoff LOL


heres a few more pics before I make a seperate thread for this build.


































any ideas on names---since its all opened up, etc-----

colors thinking of maybe a light purple, a bright blue or baby blue


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DEEZ NUTZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 22 2007, 11:48 AM~7327243
> *well---since im outta this buildoff LOL
> heres a few more pics before I make a seperate thread for this build.
> 
> ...




TRANSFOMRERS


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

haha i thought of that too, kinda goes hand and hand---but didnt seem like much of a showcar name haha


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

drastic measures


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Feb 22 2007, 01:10 PM~7327464
> *drastic measures
> *



:biggrin: ooooooooooohhhh I LIKE IT!!!!! unless something better pops into my head in the next 30 minutes, you just named my car! thanks!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THIS IS JUST A FEW. IF YOU NEED MORE HIT ME UP I CAN MAKE ANY NAME.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

el cielo-----the sky wide open, sounds cool to me, considering when opened up the car will look like a circus act lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 22 2007, 01:45 PM~7327817
> *el cielo-----the sky wide open, sounds cool to me, considering when opened up the car will look like a circus act lol
> *


 :thumbsup: good luck on your build. but since you said circus.. how about 

 "SIDE SHOW"


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 22 2007, 01:49 PM~7327856
> *  :thumbsup: good luck on your build.  but since you said circus.. how about
> 
> "SIDE SHOW"
> *



heyyy----thats catchy  ill make a decision and post up a new thread for it soon!!! thanks bro

could possibly do a mural to go with that theme too


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 22 2007, 01:55 PM~7327916
> *heyyy----thats catchy   ill make a decision and post up a new thread for it soon!!! thanks bro
> 
> could possibly do a mural to go with that theme too
> *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

how about *CIRCUS FREAK*.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 22 2007, 02:15 PM~7328097
> *how about CIRCUS FREAK.
> *



thats nice too! 

sorry guys, i kinda jacked up this thread with my ENTRY/NON ENTRY LOL----ill move along!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 22 2007, 04:15 PM~7328097
> *how about CIRCUS FREAK.
> *



you could get 1ofakind to make you alot of clown decals and have this thing all done in bright and differnft colors with them plastic ballon and clown heads that the put on cup cakes and b day cakes ! ! And then right on the hood have Penny Wise !


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

yo mitch thats gonna be crazy. good luck bro


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*i know the starting date is march... but can we start early cause i wanted to have it ready for NNL east. on march 24*

just asking..


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

hey drasticbean where is the nnl east, i am in albany, and i know theres a show that goes on in binghamton but idk if thats the nnl


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by swanginbows_@Feb 22 2007, 10:25 PM~7331117
> *hey drasticbean where is the nnl east, i am in albany, and i know theres a show that goes on in binghamton but idk if thats the nnl
> *


its in new jersey. on march 24 0r 27... not sure,but i'll let you know...


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 22 2007, 08:40 PM~7331268
> *its  in new jersey. on march 24 0r 27... not sure,but i'll let you know...
> *



i doubt you can start early, thats why i just cancelled my entry, i didnt read and started early ---- mini said nonononono


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 22 2007, 10:40 PM~7331268
> *its  in new jersey. on march 24 0r 27... not sure,but i'll let you know...
> *


its on baldwin road in parsippany 
ill be there
starts at nine

march 24


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

http://members.aol.com/nnleast2007/


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 22 2007, 10:51 PM~7331380
> *i doubt you can start early, thats why i just cancelled my entry, i didnt read and started early ---- mini said nonononono
> *


so i'll wait til then.... but i'll have to rush the model to get it ready for the show....


----------



## swanginbows (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Feb 22 2007, 08:51 PM~7331380
> *i doubt you can start early, thats why i just cancelled my entry, i didnt read and started early ---- mini said nonononono
> *


shit i already chopped the roof off mine...i guess im out


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well heres mine, haven't even cracked the seals yet


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

can we built 2 models for this contest....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's mine. 59 Impala......I painted this one like 12 years ago or more and screwed it up and didn't know how to strip it so I just peeled it as much as I could. Nothing has been done yet. I'm gonna throw it in some brake fluid and do this one for the buildoff.


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

ALL RIGHT HERE IS MY ENTRY








WITH A LIL BIT OF CHROME









AND HERE IS WHAT I'MMA TRY TO BUILD :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

nice, i havent seen one of those kits forever


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 25 2007, 02:23 PM~7348094
> *nice, i havent seen one of those kits forever
> *


IT'S FROM MY OLD STASH WITH ALL THE CHROME PLATING :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

grredy just plain greedy


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Feb 24 2007, 11:15 PM~7344908
> *can we built 2 models for this contest....
> *


not really sure, I thought it was like the daily driver build, if not now I have a tough decision


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

YO COUNT ME IN ON THIS BUILD I'LL POST PICS LATER OR IN THE MORNING!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THE CLOCK IS BACK !</span>


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK a few hours later heres where i am at ! I hope you guys all the work done so far ! dont look like much but it was alot !











































As i was building i thought to my self if i was out cruzin and 1 of those sping storms popped up i need the top up ! LOL!



















Hope you like it !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Like it? I LOVE it!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

nice rides


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks crazy wit the top up! Very different?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

SSSWWWEEEET!! WOULD HAVE NEVER THOUGHT OF DOING THAT TO THAT CAR!!!!!!!!!! WHAT IS THE BOOT OFF OF??


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

nice Dave! good to see a Ford get some love!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is a quick mock up!!! this is the stance i think i am lookin for!! next up cuttin the doors and trunk!!


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

I got some ideas
'94 IMPALA SS SPORT SEDAN


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Mar 1 2007, 09:33 AM~7381041
> *I got some ideas
> '94 IMPALA SS SPORT SEDAN
> *



I was originally going to do that with teh 64 that i already started, sideshow----but---i used it for hte holywood top buildoff, and now as a buildup lol----its been done before already though, and as a limmo as well----looks cool too especially if both doors actually open


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 1 2007, 08:57 AM~7380332
> *SSSWWWEEEET!! WOULD HAVE NEVER THOUGHT OF DOING THAT TO THAT CAR!!!!!!!!!! WHAT IS THE BOOT OFF OF??
> *



I dont know ! Its just out of my parts box LOL! To muched saved to little memory !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sniffin to much glue bro!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 1 2007, 11:53 AM~7381156
> *sniffin to much glue bro!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Kool Start Dave


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 1 2007, 08:12 AM~7380405
> *nice Dave! good to see a Ford get some love!
> *



?? huh what about the Starliner ?? :scrutinize: :buttkick:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

just a little more progress, the front suspension is all but done!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

nice progress in here already :thumbsup: 

well i busted out the dremal and been sanding 


















still got more to go before i primer it but its a start


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin good bro!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

im so happy right now 
ive snapped 3- 64 impala's at the piller trying to make verts out of them 

that was before i had a dremmel though :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCKEN A LOOKS LIKE I'M GONNA HAVE TO CUT ONE THE CAPRICES! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

STILLDOWN ! Great job on you frist cut ! That car will be clean ! Hey wheres the boot from ?


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks the boot is from the 61 impala kit 
:thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well first sucessful kut ......the s10 for the truck buildoff came out alright but it has much thicker pillars


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ok im in on this one.. will show pics later tonight.. 1958 rag. something simple.and if you belive that your carzyier then me.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 1 2007, 02:06 PM~7382673
> *ok im in on this one.. will show pics later tonight..  1958 rag. something simple.and if you belive that your carzyier then me.
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 1 2007, 01:01 PM~7382217
> *just a little more progress, the front suspension is all but done!!
> 
> 
> ...


model those are some nice front suspenion arms!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks 65lorider!!! ok, trunk is cut and jambed and hinge is being made!!!





























trunk fits flush and tight when closed!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

don't forget to cut the taillight section apart, it's a separate peice


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

YEP, SITTIN RIGHT HERE BIGPOPPA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 1 2007, 01:44 PM~7382999
> *YEP, SITTIN RIGHT HERE BIGPOPPA!!! :biggrin:
> *


cool. I brought it up only because I didn't realize it when I cut mine


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

dont make the trunk gap too tight or else it wont close once painted


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

no problem drnitrus, good point!!! ok trun and front suspension done!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn modeltech wasting no time :thumbsup: sweet work


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks stilldown!!! think i am going to break out a 67 impy tomorrow as well!! and cut the top on that!!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 1 2007, 02:44 PM~7383415
> *thanks stilldown!!! think i am going to break out a 67 impy tomorrow as well!! and cut the top on that!!
> *


DAMN DOG U TRYIN TO TO BREAK SOME RECORDS OR WHAT? LOOKIN BAD ASS THO. :0 :0


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

shannon---for your trunk jam are you just tracing the trunk on paper, then cutting it out to fit around the trunk perfectly?


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*cant wait to get home and work on mine.. i'm going to build 2 models for this .. cause i have til the 24 to bring something to the NNL east on this month....*


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OK HERES MY ENTRY..........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 1 2007, 08:05 PM~7384820
> *OK HERES MY ENTRY..........
> 
> 
> ...


MARK ! Cant wait to see what you drop (LOL!) from this !


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

OK HERE IS MINE. GOING TO TAKE ME A LOT LONGER TO CUT STUFF THAN YOU GUYS SO I PROBABLY WONT HAVE MORE PIKS FOR A FEW DAYS. :biggrin: 
























BUT I ALREADY PENCILED OUT WHAT IM GOING TO CUT- ALSO FRONT DRIVER DOOR AND TRUNK, MAYBE.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIO ESTRADA_@Mar 1 2007, 09:00 PM~7386706
> *OK HERE IS MINE. GOING TO TAKE ME A LOT LONGER TO CUT STUFF THAN YOU GUYS SO I
> *



before you cut you may wanna redo the penciling on the hood and measure, I can eyeball it and tell you that its slightly to the right if your facing front of the car


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Mar 1 2007, 10:07 PM~7386781
> *before you cut you may wanna redo the penciling on the hood and measure, I can eyeball it and tell you that its slightly to the right if your facing front of the car
> *


it looks alright to me, its one of them illusion things :biggrin:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

i see what your saying mitch i think its a little to much to the right to. maybe it is one of those illusion things lol


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 1 2007, 10:20 PM~7386955
> *i see what your saying mitch i think its a little to much to the right to. maybe it is one of those illusion things lol
> *


see if u look at the top line than the bottom line and compare the sides, they look pretty even, but if u look at it up front it does look off, i need to sleep


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

A Little MINI update ! 





























Take a brake and get my son to sleep and jeck the board ! then back to it ! I think i am going to do the quick build off thing ! See what i can get done in lets say 2hrs ? I think i start 11:30 !


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 1 2007, 09:10 PM~7386815
> *it looks alright to me, its one of them illusion things  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH MITCH IS RIGHT ITS ABOUT 1/8th OFF. I HAD TO MEASURE IT OUT LIKE THAT SO WHEN IT FLIPPED BACK IT WOULD BE 1/2-1/2. THE ARROWS POINT TO WHERE I WANT TO HINGE IT AND THE KNOBS WITH AN X WILL STICK OUT A LITTLE BUT I WANT THAT EFFECT. PLUS I WILL ERASE THESE LINES AND MAKE SOME CLEANER ONES, THAT WAS JUST TO GET THE IDEA. GOOD LOOKIN OUT THO IM SURE YOUR TIPS (EVERYBODY'S) WILL HELP ME OUT. THANK YOU.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hey no prob mario---just lookin out bro, im so OCD on things being perfectly even  hence the architecture major


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

mini good work with the top bro!!! like the added strene at the rear


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Mar 1 2007, 10:34 PM~7387106
> *hey no prob mario---just lookin out bro, im so OCD on things being perfectly even   hence the architecture major
> *


mitch u just got the crooked eye, or u could say the queer eye, u see and notice that shit :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 1 2007, 09:35 PM~7387122
> *mitch u just got the crooked eye, or u could say the queer eye, u see and notice that shit :roflmao:
> *



hahaha---I could freehand a blueprint of a house, and all the dimension be correct!!!! angles/proportions are my thing!!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 1 2007, 09:35 PM~7387122
> *mitch u just got the crooked eye, or u could say the queer eye, u see and notice that shit :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Mar 1 2007, 10:36 PM~7387149
> *hahaha---I could freehand a blueprint of a house, and all the dimension be correct!!!! angles/proportions are my thing!!
> *


usin the grided paper


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Mar 1 2007, 06:08 PM~7384325
> *shannon---for your trunk jam are you just tracing the trunk on paper, then cutting it out to fit around the trunk perfectly?
> *



no bro!! those are 3 individual pieces of styrene sanded down, to be equel!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

AND HERE IS MY BOY WATCHING THE TOP UP SO NO ONE WILL STEAL IT.. IM GOING TO TEACH HIM A THING OR 2 .. HE CAN KEEP A SECRET.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THAT BOY IS LOOKIN MEAN ! Damn ! That a sweet color on it to BETO I ASKED FRIST ! </span>


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 1 2007, 09:49 PM~7387298
> *THAT    BOY   IS   LOOKIN   MEAN  !   Damn !    That  a  sweet    color  on  it    to   BETO  I   ASKED  FRIST  ! </span>
> *


thank's homie. the boy is getting bigger and meaner... still undecided on what candy to put on this ride.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 1 2007, 10:59 PM~7387441
> *thank's homie... still undecided on what candy to put on this ride.
> *


skittles :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 1 2007, 10:00 PM~7387453
> *skittles :dunno:
> *


oh no carla is back..^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 1 2007, 11:01 PM~7387468
> *oh no carla is back..^^^^^^^^^^
> *


 :angry:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

oh shit i better enter b4 i cant lol, i will post a pic soon here!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

heres my entry... i dont EXACTLY know what kinda fo top im doing, but i think i have an idea.... this is a differant kit you dont see much lol...

(im loving this image uploader thing... its easeir)











and a quick mockup.... yes those are chrome walls on chrome d's!


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

some nice work going on already!! :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ALL RIGHT MY 2 HOUR BUILDING LIMIT ! 


I started at 11:45 










took me a few min to to make some hinges ! And get fitting and working right ! 


















OH sence i oped the trunk i needed to fix this !










Now lets jumpup a few hours ! LOL! I got to working on this and forgot to stop and grab pics ! LOL!

















in this pic you can see that i rebuilt the chassie and i have another tank ready to go in ! 


















Started on the trunk detail also ! 



































Thats all for tonight! I got to get up and go to work the next 4 days so i guess i I wont get much done til next tuesday ! LOL!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Uh oh, Mini has the clock out again! :0  

Lookin' good bro!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

nnnnnniiiiiiiiicccccccceeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

awesome mini!! thats comin together awesome!!! well final mock-up and off to be primered and painted!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

alright, car was just put in primer and hopefully by monday there will be some color on the 62 drop!!! i think i have a color picked out its called orange blast!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Damn Mini......lookins sick already

You too Modeltech........

I'm gonna get started this weekend.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Feb 22 2007, 12:12 AM~7323271
> *
> *


I decided to us the 67 frame and floor panel. I'm still deciding Pearl White with a purple tint and ghost graphics or light tint yellow ??? What do you guys suggest.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

ok i couldn't help but to enter this one
































sorry there are no dates but i took those pics thursday before i decided to enter, then i got a cool idea to chopp it up and said it would be perfect for this buld off, all work was started friday the second. 
















here is how she sits right now


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

hey regal, are the rims in that kit anything like it shows, or are they cheap like all the other lowrider kits?

taht build is going to be cool, i cant wait to se more..


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ok i got the top cut off on my build.... and i need opininions on which wheels i should use...

heres a pic of the top off....









and now the rims choices.... gold wires with white walls, chrome wires with chrome walls, or 20 in rims..




























wut you gys think


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 3 2007, 11:41 AM~7396651
> *hey regal, are the rims in that kit anything like it shows, or are they cheap like all the other lowrider kits?
> 
> taht build is going to be cool, i cant wait to se more..
> *


they are not horrible but id rather buy a set than use those, its the tires that ruins the wheels


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 3 2007, 12:54 PM~7396726
> *ok i got the top cut off on my build.... and i need opininions on which wheels i should use...
> 
> heres a pic of the top off....
> ...



Trim the fenders down and go with the frist set of wheels and tires !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

dammit mini!!!

you have built everything lol....

that looks better.... i might trim the fenders like that... and yes the 20's go good,, i might do that..... you got any more of those shells i was going to do tht, untill i ran outta styrene...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nope its all plastic sheets ! LOL!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

cut frame about 1/16 of an inch smoothed the uderbody panel and fitted the interior to the panel. These modifications should lower the ride to the ground.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 3 2007, 04:31 PM~7397762
> *cut frame about 1/16 of an inch smoothed the uderbody panel and fitted the interior to the panel. These modifications should lower the ride to the ground.
> 
> 
> ...



nice work so far Don! that chassis should look good! :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: loving the progress goin on 
that will look badass on the ground showrod 

well before i left yesterday i did sand the front down some more and got primer on my 4


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

here is how she sits right now
i thoght bout doin that..... but just decided 2 take the top away.wit that much room u could make an 8 seater!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

one question david... did you make the shell top flat, or did you try to make it contour with the roof line?

im goign to the LHS tommorow for more plastic... so hopefully i can get that done...


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

nice builds so far and i agree with you wagonguy, i think mini has built everything lol every car/truck someone posts up , mini's right there to show a reference pic lol


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

HERES and update on the nissan pickup, i got both the front fenders cut off, cuz they stuck outtoo much, and one door so far opened up!

there is a tonnou cover on the back, BUT that might change if i make a shell for it...  :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 3 2007, 06:28 PM~7398628
> *:thumbsup: loving the progress goin on
> that will look badass on the ground showrod
> 
> ...


Great looking Stance " Stilldownivlife "


oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 3 2007, 05:02 PM~7398270
> *nice work so far Don! that chassis should look good!  :thumbsup:
> *


 Thanks Bob


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

just a start, notice anything????


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 4 2007, 02:45 AM~7401876
> *just a start, notice anything????
> 
> 
> ...



i must be stupid .... i dont notice anything  

unless your talking about the top off... then i noticed that!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

sweet work they all look great so far..


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

wow im doing work....

firs tpic is of stock chassis... then the second pic is what is going to come off...

i got both the front fenders offf....

and im going to use mini's idea and making a shell (hes going to help out) im going to have to cut open the bed ( i think its called pumpkin?) and using an air bag setup.... 2 bag... i found something that makes PERFECT airride setup...... does anyone have a pic of a good air setup?? thanx in advance....


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

GOT A LIL BIT DONE THESE PAST FEW DAYS-CHECK IT OUT-DONT LAUGH I SUCK WITH THE X KNIFE.
















I ALSO DECIDED ON THE COLOR SCHEME-BOYDS GRAPE PEARL WITH ORANGE FLAKE-PHANTOM TOP(LIGHT TAN) LIGHT TAN INTERIOR AND CHASSIS AND ORANGE ACCENTS EVERYWHERE. I KNOW THAT SOUNDS A LIL CRAZY AND THATS WHY IVE DUBBED THIS BUILD (my first build on LIL) :GRAPE NUTZ: I ALREADY PAINTED THE RIMS.
I STILL NEED TO CUT THE FRONT DRIVER DOOR AND THE TRUNK OUT. TELL ME WHAT YOU VATOS THINK.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

everyone's rides are lookin tight!! keep up the good work all!!!


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

good job mario i like the name


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Mar 4 2007, 11:36 AM~7403254
> *good job mario i like the name
> *


THANX VATO :biggrin: IM TRYIN. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

i got somethign brewing up for my nissan truck, and im giving mad props to my 8 year old nephew for giving me the idea!!!!

i will post pics once it is dry...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

PROPS TO LAWRENCE (8 YEAR OLD NEPHEW) FOR GIVING ME THIS IDEA.... I JUST HAD TO MAKE IT WORK..... :biggrin: 



FIRST OFF... CLOSED UP....
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/002/Picture%20429.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />








SECOND... POPPED OPEN...
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/002/Picture%20430.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />






THIRD... UP A LIL BIT...
<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/002/Picture%20431.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />






FOURTH.. UP MORE!!!!

<img src=\'http://www.layitlow.cc/images/002/Picture%20432.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />








AND IF YOU CANT TELL WHAT IT IS YET.. REVERSE LAMBO DOORS... AND YES I HAVE THE HINGE DONE TOO.... :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

WOW wagonguy LOOKIN DOPE GREAT JOB MAN. HERE IS A FEW MORE FOTOS OF MINE WITH THE TRE WHEEL STANCE.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That's one hellacious 3-wheel!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

MARIO ESTRADA to make it look more like a realistic 3 wheel stance, drop the front tire like its hangin there, the one that will be in the air.. otherwise it looks fake, cuz it wouldnt be up in the wheel well, it would hang


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 4 2007, 02:25 PM~7404322
> *MARIO ESTRADA to make it look more like a realistic 3 wheel stance, drop the front tire like its hangin there, the one that will be in the air.. otherwise it looks fake, cuz it wouldnt be up in the wheel well, it would hang
> *


DO YOU THINK IT STILL LOOKS FAKE WITH THE BODY ON? OR SHOULD BE ALRIGHT? THANX FOR LOOKIN OUT THO WITH ALL THE TIPS YOU VATOS GIVE ME MY RIDES SHOULD TURN OUT A OK. THANX AGAIN. :biggrin: :biggrin: 
























IF I PUT THE OTHER CHROME SPRING ON THERE WOULD THAT MAKE IT LOOK BETTER?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i still think it needs to hang lower a li more... the bottom of the tire should be beng in to when hangin, like when the upper a arms are extended...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

yea add the other spring, cuz up front u can have it all locked up and itll still 3 wheel, the back is really what makes the 3 wheel


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 4 2007, 03:17 PM~7404630
> *yea add the other spring, cuz up front u can have it all locked up and itll still 3 wheel, the back is really what makes the 3 wheel
> *


SWEET SOUNDS GOOD EASY FIX I LIKE THAT THANX HOMIE. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARIO ESTRADA_@Mar 4 2007, 04:25 PM~7404678
> *SWEET SOUNDS GOOD EASY FIX I LIKE THAT THANX HOMIE. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ofcourse u dont want it locked up 5 feet in the air, lol.. but itll look better, and if u bend the bottom pieces at the a-arms than itll give it that extra touch... mini has some pics of how a good 3 wheel is done on a model... hopefully he'll post cuz i cant find it


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 4 2007, 10:37 AM~7402513
> *i must be stupid .... i dont notice anything
> 
> unless your talking about the top off... then i noticed that!!! :biggrin:
> *


I'm trying to go with the coupe look not the fleetwood with the larger sid windows and smaller half vinyl top


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

just started on my 58 here is some progress pics. took the top off and put it in primer. got the real og boot for it. before i use it im going to cast it. i have 2 color's
i custom made for it, but i will decide witch one to use tomorrow.



















paint # 1










paint # 2


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Looks Good. Like paint # 2


oneyed


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ME TOO.  
IT'S ORION SILVER , GOLD ICE PEARL , MIXED INTO PACE CAR BLUE.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TWO TONE BOTH KOLORS PRIMO.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Mar 3 2007, 05:02 PM~7398270
> *nice work so far Don! that chassis should look good!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bob...just added some color to the interior and I need to detail it.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 4 2007, 10:33 PM~7407710
> *TWO TONE BOTH KOLORS PRIMO.
> *


YOU THINK SO PRIMO.? IF IT WAS A HARD TOP I WOULD.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

TRUE TRUE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

FOCK IT I'M IN.......'76 CAPRICE


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

GOOD LUCK PRIMO. :thumbsup: 
HOLLYWOOD, MOON ROOF, OR RAG.?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 4 2007, 10:49 PM~7407854
> *FOCK IT I'M IN.......'76 CAPRICE
> 
> 
> ...



oh shti beto, i thought you were a lil bit older... lol :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: HUM, HUM, HUM DON'T KNOW YET, WAIT MAYBE A CONVERTABLE, OR WAIT MAYBE A TARGA TOP, OR MAYBE A HOLLYWOOD TOP, OR MAYBE WITH A TOP? SHIT I FORGOT MOONROOF AND T-TOP. I THINK A VERT PRIMO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 4 2007, 10:00 PM~7407966
> *oh shti beto, i thought you were a lil bit older... lol  :biggrin:
> *













NO THAT'S MY SON NICHOLAS, HE'LL FOCK YOU UP IN RAPPING, HANGS WITH HIS OLDER BROTHERS.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 4 2007, 11:04 PM~7407994
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: HUM, HUM, HUM DON'T KNOW YET, WAIT MAYBE A CONVERTABLE, OR WAIT MAYBE A TARGA TOP, OR MAYBE A HOLLYWOOD TOP, OR MAYBE WITH A TOP? SHIT I FORGOT MOONROOF AND T-TOP. I THINK A VERT PRIMO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT WILL BE COOL PRIMO. 
I'LL GET MY 58 IN PAINT BY TOMORROW. GOT TO GO MEET WITH TWIN TOMORROW FOR THE SKIRT'S.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 4 2007, 11:06 PM~7408006
> *
> 
> 
> ...



he prolly will, i suck....


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 4 2007, 10:15 PM~7408074
> *THAT WILL BE COOL PRIMO.
> I'LL GET MY 58 IN PAINT BY TOMORROW.  GOT TO GO MEET WITH TWIN TOMORROW FOR THE SKIRT'S.
> *


KOOL, I WANT TO SEE IT PAINTED.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

update on the nissan truck... well the hinge didnt hold up, after about three times opening it up... it breaks, so im jsut going to go with suicide hinges....


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 4 2007, 10:17 PM~7408083
> *he prolly will, i suck....
> *


AS YOU CAN SEE IN THE BACKGROUND, HE LOVES TO WATCH COPS......BAD BOYS, BAD BOYS WHAT YOU GONNA DO WHEN THEY COME FOR YOU.....RUN FOOLIO RUN :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 4 2007, 10:18 PM~7408094
> *update on the nissan truck... well the hinge didnt hold up, after about three times opening it up... it breaks, so im jsut going to go with suicide hinges....
> *


DON'T GIVE UP I'M SURE SOMEONE WILL HELP YOU FIGURE IT OUT. REINFORCE THE HINGES MAYBE?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 4 2007, 11:21 PM~7408115
> *DON'T GIVE UP I'M SURE SOMEONE WILL HELP YOU FIGURE IT OUT. REINFORCE THE HINGES MAYBE?
> *



i tried everything... even super glue... the just dont hold up...

but its all good, suicide wil be cool... all shaved and tidy...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I'M ENTERING 2 MODELS FOR THIS BUILD UP.. 62 IMPALA
MY CADY SHOULD BE ON PAGE 1


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 5 2007, 12:25 AM~7408133
> *i tried everything... even super glue... the just dont hold up...
> 
> but its all good, suicide wil be cool... all shaved and tidy...
> *


you should hit up mitch he made some lambo hinges that looked really nice, he's alays willin to help out too :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what the heck... i'll try entering....


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

lots of entries this build off should be cool to see what everyone comes up with


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

well this is all i did yesterday... i think i'm going to primer it today...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 4 2007, 11:25 PM~7408133
> *i tried everything... even super glue... the just dont hold up...
> 
> but its all good, suicide wil be cool... all shaved and tidy...
> *


what i use on my hinges is 2 part apoxy.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, the chassis and rearend are based and the body is in a second coat of primer!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

OK HOMIEZ HERE IS AN UPDATE OF THE DROP TOP I'M WORKING ON!I CUT THE TOP,PUT A BASE COAT DOWN,FLAKE ON TOP OF THE BASE COAT,AND SOME HOK PEARL CANDY BLUE ON TOP,IT WILL GET CLEAR ON IT TOMMOROW,AND I AM GOING TO WORK ON THE INTERIOR TONITE AND WILL HAVE PICS OF THAT TOMMOROW!..........ENJOY!............................................


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

thats lookin good so far mark!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

awesome progress mark!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work guys.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

should have made it a 2 door :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 5 2007, 12:18 AM~7408094
> *update on the nissan truck... well the hinge didnt hold up, after about three times opening it up... it breaks, so im jsut going to go with suicide hinges....
> *


 Hey Wagonguy PM me...I have a little trick for what you want . how tooo

oneyed


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gotta love the dremel tool.......


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 6 2007, 12:13 AM~7416412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks cool, looks like a big fuck you to the competition, lol :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 5 2007, 11:29 PM~7416550
> *looks cool, looks like a big fuck you to the competition, lol  :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 5 2007, 11:13 PM~7416412
> *
> 
> 
> ...




aww shit ima have to step my game up a lil bit now :guns: 

now its time to :buttkick: 

































just kidding, looks great homie... keep it up


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 4 2007, 11:20 PM~7407606
> *just started on my 58 here is some progress pics. took the top off and put it in primer. got the real og boot for it. before i use it im going to cast it. i have 2 color's
> i custom made for it,  but i will decide witch one to use tomorrow.
> 
> ...





 :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, the body is based!! the boot will be tan as well as the interior, next foil and clear!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 6 2007, 01:56 PM~7420686
> *ok, the body is based!! the boot will be tan as well as the interior, next foil and clear!!
> 
> 
> ...


 leme ask, you favorite color is orange lol....

looks real good shannon!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

yepp!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is a quick mock-up!!!


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Am i too late to enter?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Mar 6 2007, 09:15 PM~7423486
> *Am i too late to enter?
> *



Not too late ...March 7 on midnight is last entry date ?? I think


oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 4 2007, 11:34 PM~7407715
> *Thanks Bob...just added some color to the interior and I need to detail it.
> 
> 
> ...


 Dame I'm stuck. Should I paint the boot the same as the interior ?? or White .... Black... The car is going pearl white. HELP Ideas


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

same as interior!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

im do another entry, but im not starting it till after the nissan truck is done!

here it is...

(its the car on top, the 63 XL kit...) the land rover is not in this buildoff!

even tho it is a convertable lol









mock up real quick!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

and ohya, shannon , that 6 trey is lookin real good!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

appreciate wagonguy!! but its a 62!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

OK then im in.... i just started this about 20 mins ago... 84 Chevy... 2wd



















cut out for sunroof



















All body


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> im do another entry, but im not starting it till after the nissan truck is done!
> 
> here it is...
> 
> ...


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 6 2007, 09:28 PM~7423615
> *same as interior!!!
> *


 KOOl. I guess I'm just busting my own B^%LS


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i painted my boot on the 62 to just see what it would look like!! but, it is going tan same as the interior!!


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

thoughts on interior? i know i stole it out of a dub city.... im tryin to play catchup....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

plenty of time left bro!! a month and a half!!! but lookin good so far!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 6 2007, 09:56 PM~7423895
> *i painted my boot on the 62 to just see what it would look like!! but, it is going tan same as the interior!!
> *


 Yhea Iwas thinking the same but got side tracked about tan color ?? here it is


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

lookin good model tech....... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

So here's where I'm at............

Started out as a bucket....








Got rid of the roof








All Stripped and trunk cut and hinged. This trunk was a pain.

































Next I gotta brace everything cause I'm cuttin the doors....

Everyone is doing a good job...................Keep it up.......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 6 2007, 08:33 PM~7423661
> *appreciate wagonguy!! but its a 62!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


oh my bad :0 

your 62 looks good so far lol


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Mar 6 2007, 09:10 PM~7423987
> *thoughts on interior? i know i stole it out of a dub city.... im tryin to play catchup....
> 
> 
> ...



X-2 on plenty of time, im just building quick , cuz im suspended from school this week :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 6 2007, 11:15 PM~7425063
> *X-2 on plenty of time, im just building quick , cuz im suspended from school this week :0
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 6 2007, 11:19 PM~7425092
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


ya lucky it was my first offense, or i would be on probation quick...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 6 2007, 11:15 PM~7425063
> *X-2 on plenty of time, im just building quick , cuz im suspended from school this week :0
> *


Listened to Afroman at school, didn't you


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Count me in Guys !!! Still sealed so I havent started yet.


















I still dont know what damn color or nothing but I always picture this car in classic red and white. But Ohh well i'll just have to wing it and get started to catch up.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 6 2007, 11:23 PM~7425122
> *Listened to Afroman at school, didn't you
> *



no... doing somethign afroman raps about all the time on school premises...uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 6 2007, 11:21 PM~7425108
> *ya lucky it was my first offense, or i would be on probation quick...
> *


knowledge is power. don't be a fool, stay in school. 
I about fucked up when I was a senior in high school. Went to school one day tweeked out and got called to the office for missing too many days. They wanted to take my drivers lics. I went off, fuck this, fuck that, fuck you. I quit and walked out. About the stupided shit I have ever done. They called my moms and told her if I come back the next monday and didn't miss any more I would keep my licn. So after that the rest of the year, I had to have moms call them about once a week and tell them I wasn't going to be there. :biggrin: 




OK, OK enough of that back to the badass build in this build off.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 6 2007, 11:31 PM~7425175
> *knowledge is power.  don't be a fool,  stay in school.
> I about fucked up when I was a senior in high school.  Went to school one day tweeked out and got called to the office for missing too many days.  They wanted to take my drivers lics.  I went off,  fuck this, fuck that, fuck you.  I quit and walked out.  About the stupided shit I have ever done.  They called my moms and told her if I come back the next monday and didn't miss any more I would keep my licn.  So after that the rest of the year,  I had to have moms call them about once a week and tell them I wasn't going to be there.  :biggrin:
> OK, OK enough of that back to the badass build in this build off.
> *



oh dont worry, i dont mess with that shit... no tweeking for me....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 6 2007, 11:38 PM~7425233
> *oh dont worry, i dont mess with that shit... no tweeking for me....
> *


Oh, so you were eating shrimp fried rice at school then?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 6 2007, 11:38 PM~7425233
> *oh dont worry, i dont mess with that shit... no tweeking for me....
> *


Thats good man, keep it that way. Just keep your mind in school and building plastics. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 6 2007, 11:31 PM~7424686
> *So here's where I'm at............
> 
> Started out as a bucket....
> ...


lookin tight bro!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THIS IS MY ENTRY...HOPEFULLY IT AIN'T TO LATE!
HOLLYWOOD 76 CAPRICE!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SHAVED MOLDINGS & DOOR HANDLES!
















ALREADY IN PRIMER!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thats lookin tight!! looks a lot better smooth!!!!!!!!!!! whats up with the wagon in the background??? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 7 2007, 09:04 AM~7426580
> *thats lookin tight!! looks a lot better smooth!!!!!!!!!!! whats up with the wagon in the background???  :biggrin:
> *



PATTERNS! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

you need to post a thread on that homie!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

WOW I WANT THAT WAGON IN THE BACKGROUND, IT LOOOKS WAYY BETTER THAN THE CAPRICE WAGON CONVERSION I DID....

lets see how you did it please ;D


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is the chassis after a few coats of clear!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ok here is my pickumupafter i put color on it, its "Maple nut" from HOK custom colors...


























it pops more, but i had overcast so it kinda sucked...

tell me what you think, later after the paint is a lil more dry i will mock it up!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

and oh ya, my brother wants to join the build off lol, hes doing a 32 ford... vert...


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

i gotta a gn sittin in front of me that i had cut the roof off and started converting it to a regal but is it too late for me to get in on this oh and that caprice is lookin nice :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

you have till midnight!!


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

k great jus got to search for my camera cell phones take shit pics :thumbsdown:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

MOCK UP!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 7 2007, 04:34 PM~7429995
> *MOCK UP!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


y didnt u cut the back wheel wells back :dunno: i thoguth u were


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

hey is it to late cause i just found a 58 impala i would like to chop the top off.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 7 2007, 07:49 PM~7431593
> *hey is it to late cause i just found a 58 impala i would like to chop the top off.
> *


today is last day i think, the 7th


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok well i am going to enter into this build off. here is the kit....








and heres the clock, just like mini lol time to take out the clock lol


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

opps heres the clock lol


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

a quick mockup with some ghetto D'z









front suspension


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

u doin vert, or what with the truck :cheesy:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

its sunroofed....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Mar 7 2007, 08:21 PM~7431901
> *its sunroofed....
> *


ahh, it looked like nothin was cut yet


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

well to keep up with te crew... my rubber arm was tiwsted


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

and now another mockup on the D'z


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Mar 7 2007, 08:57 PM~7432204
> *well to keep up with te crew... my rubber arm was tiwsted
> *


i like that, looks better imo and diffrent


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 7 2007, 06:40 PM~7431526
> *y didnt u cut the back wheel wells back :dunno: i thoguth u were
> *



me and my bro were lookin at it, and we figured with the shell it looked better with the fenders on, and i didnt want it to look TOO much like davids lol

i will be clearing it up here soon, after a few days of drying, then i will polish, and soon im starting on the interior....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 7 2007, 09:16 PM~7432396
> *me and my bro were lookin at it, and we figured with the shell it looked better with the fenders on, and i didnt want it to look TOO much like davids lol
> 
> i will be clearing it up here soon, after a few days of drying, then i will polish, and soon im starting on the interior....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

and actually i just found soem decals that will look really good on it, maybe....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 7 2007, 09:20 PM~7432437
> *and actually i just found soem decals that will look really good on it, maybe....
> *


 :0


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

well ive got it laying frame bout 1/2 of the frame.... thats as low as she goes haha


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Mar 7 2007, 10:04 PM~7432779
> *well ive got it laying frame bout 1/2 of the frame.... thats as low as she goes haha
> *


body drop time :0


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

this is my gn only cut the roof up and shaved the spoiler havent really started on anything else on it


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

sorry for being a picture whore...


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

lookin goood doug, lol now what colors of my paints are ya goin to jack me for....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Da Hell Da Hell Yeah!!!! :cheesy: Looking pimp Doug keep it up!!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

OK here is what ive done so far not much at all but its big for me!! First time i open something up and try to make hinges. Wish me luck guys im really really gonna need it. hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BiggDeee you picked a great kit open open up for the frist ! Good plastic thin and strong ! You kow if you need any help You can pretty just PM any one that has posted stuff thats all opened ! Its like riding a bike Once you do it you wont forget !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

lookin real good biggdeee


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice work going on in this build off guys!


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES! :thumbsup: I have only one question on the hinging. How do you do it!! LOL just kidding I'll try to figure it out or look it up on here. But if I need Help I'll be hitting some of you guys up with the QUICKNESS...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Mar 8 2007, 02:55 AM~7434337
> *THANKS HOMIES! :thumbsup: I have only one question on the hinging. How do you do it!! LOL just kidding I'll try to figure it out or look it up on here. But if I need Help I'll be hitting some of you guys up with the QUICKNESS...
> *


We will be here ! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here's my progress.... didn't wanna "say fuck you to the competition" so i changed it up.....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 8 2007, 02:39 AM~7434457
> *here's my progress.... didn't wanna "say fuck you to the competition" so i changed it up.....
> 
> 
> ...



what is that boot from??


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 8 2007, 01:39 AM~7434457
> *here's my progress.... didn't wanna "say fuck you to the competition" so i changed it up.....
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 

i never thought 70 monte's would look soo good as convertables.... welp, thats ONE more model im going to need to buy lol


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

all right she is foiled and cleared!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 8 2007, 12:17 PM~7436236
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> i never thought 70 monte's would look soo good as convertables.... welp, thats ONE more model im going to need to buy lol
> *



I built this 1 years ago ! It now belongs to BETOSCUSTOM !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

62 looks good ModelTech !


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 8 2007, 11:22 AM~7436537
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


X-10 :0


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN!!!!!!! I MISSED THE DEADLINE BECAUSE OF MY NET CONNECTION AT HOME BUT I'LL BE BUILDING A DEUCE RAG FOR FUN DURING THIS BUILD-OFF.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 8 2007, 12:39 PM~7436597
> *62  looks  good  ModelTech !
> *


 X 2 
:thumbsup:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

well Project59 gave the the idea to make lil tabs so i could set the roof back on...

Roofed










Roofless


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

im likin the truck, turnin out good..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Everyone's doing a great job!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

It was a nice day today, and i got off early so i decided to get to work and do some spraying.
this is the custom color i mixed up pace car blue with some orion silver and gold ice pearl. this shit dry's in 20 min. so im going to bare-metal it tonight.



















and here is my boy keeping an eye out for the hatter's ready to smash. :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 8 2007, 06:22 PM~7439051
> *It was a nice day today, and i got off early so i decided to get to work and do some spraying.
> this is the custom color i mixed up pace car blue with some orion silver and gold ice pearl. this shit dry's in 20 min. so im going to bare-metal it tonight.
> 
> ...


damn that 58 is looking sweet, and that dog is beautiful!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

EVERYBODY LOOKIN GOOD :thumbsup: 

BIGGS WAS THAT 58 A VERT OR DID YOU CUT IT UP?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 8 2007, 07:18 PM~7439491
> *damn that 58 is looking sweet, and that dog is beautiful!
> *


THANK'S HOMIE..THAT'S MY BOY. 


AND PANCHO THAT'S THE HARD TOP I GOT FROM TWINN. I JUST MADE IT A RAG.


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 8 2007, 07:25 PM~7439549
> *
> AND PANCHO THAT'S THE HARD TOP I GOT FROM TWINN. I JUST MADE IT A RAG.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

interior temp together


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

that is one beautiful dog biggs!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: WOW EVERYONES KILLIN THIS FUKIN BUILD IM KINDA OF EMBARASSED TO SHO PIKS OF MY PROGRESS-BUT IM A TROOPER AND THIS IS FOR FUN AND TO GAIN SOME SKILLS, SO HERE YA GO.









































GOT FRUSTRATED WITH CUTTING STUFF OUT SO DECIDED TO MESS AROUND WITH THE SYSTEM AND HYDRO SETUP FOR A BIT.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

thats lookin real good so far... dont worry about being the best, thats when modeling gos wrong, just have fuN!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 8 2007, 09:59 PM~7441359
> *thats lookin real good so far... dont worry about being the best, thats when modeling gos wrong, just have fuN!
> *


 :thumbsup: THANX VATO-AND HELL YEAH IM HAVING FUN-YOU GUYS ARE SOME TOP NOTCH FUKIN BUILDERS AND IM FUKIN GLAD I FOUND THIS FORUM.


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

well im done cuttin anything for a while... knife caught my finger.... my 1st time doing that dont like it... so ill wait


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

i built my engine, wired the distributer for the first time got paint for it planned out but my camera settings arent good all my pics came out blurry









theres the engine









another angle of it









i dunno if u can tell but the rear seatbelts are made out of red bandana print


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Im out... fucked the truck up.... unless anyone has a frame and box to the 84 chevy kit...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Mar 8 2007, 11:41 PM~7442230
> *Im out... fucked the truck up.... unless anyone has a frame and box to the 84 chevy kit...
> *



damn that suckass too, I was really likeing that build. Hope you can find some parts and keep that going.


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

ya man im pissed... could care less bout my finger and shit... more mad that im an idiot tryin to C notch the truck and fucked it up


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Mar 9 2007, 12:00 AM~7442355
> *ya man im pissed... could care less bout my finger and shit... more mad that im an idiot tryin to C notch the truck and fucked it up
> *



I notched mine just fine, what did you fuck up about it? I cut mine at the back of the cab and made a whole new frame for the back half. Thinking of Zing the front of mine to fit those 22's alittle better. :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

glued the notches on... got impatient... cut the frame before the glue dried and now i can get shit to line up


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Mar 9 2007, 12:08 AM~7442410
> *glued the notches on... got impatient... cut the frame before the glue dried and now i can get shit to line up
> *



shit bust the glue off and start all over.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 9 2007, 02:09 AM~7442418
> *shit bust the glue off and start all over.
> *


just sit back for a few minutes and look at it and brainstorm im sure you can figure it out


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Mar 9 2007, 01:08 AM~7442410
> *glued the notches on... got impatient... cut the frame before the glue dried and now i can get shit to line up
> *


dont give up on this!! this is a real nice build, do what drnitrus said and sit back and think!! try putting the frame in the freezer for a few hours then pull it out and break apart where the glue is!! the cold makes the glue brittle and should break apart easier!! keep your head up this is great work!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

alot great builds goin on here!! :thumbsup: here is a quick mock-up to see how things are lookin!! i am going with tan interior and a tan boot, so dont like at the primered interior!! also have to flock the floors yet!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM MODELTECH...MY SHIT AIN'T EVEN PAINTED YET......LOOKS GOOD BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

you know how M.C.B.A. does it bro!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

lookin good shannon, cant wait to see it finished....


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

well im gunna make some new notches today and try again....


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

im going to be clearing the nisan later... i will definatly post pictures lol!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: damn you guys are really gettin down on this buildoff :thumbsup: 

got back to florida last night and put some color on the 64 this afternoon


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 9 2007, 12:59 PM~7444996
> *:thumbsup: damn you guys are really gettin down on this buildoff  :thumbsup:
> 
> got back to florida last night and put some color on the 64 this afternoon
> ...


nice!! what color is that??


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sick shit, I'm really loving that 64.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks its duplicolor light blue metalic  

im building one of my dream rides 
project dos the cover car for lrm may 98

robert espanoza owns it - the same guy that owns puro unda


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i am really feelin that color!! i like it alot!! what color interior??


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

so i really mispelled his name :roflmao: 

white interior :biggrin:

oh except i dont like skirts :dunno:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

here is the first coat fo clear on the nissan pickumup!
the first two pics are with no flash, and that damn sun wont come out... so the last three pics are with flash, and thats what it looks like...










































sometime i wish i lived in florida lol....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 9 2007, 01:11 PM~7445083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet !! i like that alot!! cool, i cant wait to see this come together!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Mar 9 2007, 01:13 PM~7445093
> *here is the first coat fo clear on the nissan pickumup!
> the first two pics are with no flash, and that damn sun wont come out... so the last three pics are with flash, and thats what it looks like...
> 
> ...



lay it on bro!! make her shine!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok some quick progress front hydros and springs installed just upper a-arms and detail painting left!! interior has base color painted and detail painting left!! should i paint the outer lip of the rim body color??


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

no way man that thing looks sooo clean the way it is :thumbsup:

im not a fan of painted dish look


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

wow thats sexy shannon, your outbuilding all of us lol!

i say no on the outer rim thing, it looks way to clean for that, 

the interior color is perfect!

:thumbsup: <to you!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Now that is really a SEXY baby...modeltech


oneyed


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sick job Modeltech......Every one is doing a great job....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

WOW ONLY IF I WAS GOOD AT CUTTING STUFF BESIDES MYSELF  . YOU GUYS ARE DOING GOOD


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

They all look great everyone...
keep up the good work, 
can't wait to see the 
'64 Project Dos, I got that same issue of
LRM and i also bought that same paint
for one of my builds...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hopefully i'll get some paint on it today.....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

wish i had a real camera.... here's pics of the front windshield frame molded up...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

lookin good oldskoo!


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 9 2007, 04:44 PM~7445965
> *ok some quick progress front hydros and springs installed just upper a-arms and detail painting left!! interior has base color painted and detail painting left!! should i paint the outer lip of the rim body color??
> 
> 
> ...



that looks clean!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

HOTTTDAMN SHANNON!!!!!!!!UR MAKING ME LOOK LIKE MY BUILDS AINT SHIT! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*the first color for my build up....*


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

I'LL GET SOME SUNLIGHT PICS TOMARROW! :biggrin:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok i cut up my 58 impala a little not much tho. i dont know if i should keep the sun roof on it or just make it a conv. i cut the trunk open and then i took the 64 impala trunk and cut it a little so it would fit and i hinged the trunk. i followed this tuturil and its kinda hard to get it all good so w/e it works for me here are some pics.
















































but tell me if i should keep it with the sun roof or go conv.


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

convert or even a holly wood top would be better in my opinion but trunk looks great nice job


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Mar 10 2007, 11:18 PM~7452715
> *convert or even a holly wood top would be better in my opinion but trunk looks great nice job
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

too many verts keep it simple with the sunroof.... add a glass part open or somethin....


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 10 2007, 09:25 PM~7452749
> *too many verts keep it simple with the sunroof.... add a glass part open or somethin....
> *


i was thinking of keeping the sun roof to. idk if it would look good convert but for now it will be a sun roof.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here's some interior progress pics....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Everyone is doing awesome.

Here's some pix of mine, it's comin slow.....


























All criticizm is welcome as always............


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 10 2007, 10:38 PM~7453101
> *Everyone is doing awesome.
> 
> Here's some pix of mine, it's comin slow.....
> ...


yo can u send me a pm on how to make hinges for doors hood and trunk.
pics plz


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 10 2007, 11:40 PM~7453112
> *yo can u send me a pm on how to make hinges for doors hood and trunk.
> pics plz
> *


check out the noobie page or search for hinges n ull find it


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

damn evr ones builds are coming out nice and i barely started mine i better start givin er keep getting sidetracked by my 53 chevy


----------



## LILHOBBZ805 (Apr 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 10 2007, 10:41 PM~7453123
> *check out the noobie page or search for hinges n ull find it
> *


im tryin but i really dont understand. it jus shows pics of how to put them on........


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZIGS805_@Mar 10 2007, 11:48 PM~7453156
> *im tryin but i really dont understand. it jus shows pics of how to put them on........
> 
> *


tells the parts u need and than pretty much look at the pic and bend ur wire to that shape than put it on


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

mockup.....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

these re all lookin tight!!! 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

I know i'm a few days late but can i be part of this build? I fucked up and forgot about it...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

EVERYONES RIDES ARE LOOKING CLEAN...HERES SOME OUTSIDE PICS AS PROMISED!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

dayum marinate... lookin good!~


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what color is that you used? i'm all rattle can too....


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

nice progress everyone 

:thumbsup: that paint gave me a lil chubby marinate :roflmao: 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

WAAATTT NO PATTERNS EDDIE :angry: 



jk looks sick primo :thumbsup:


PM sent


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES!......I'M STILL DEBATING IF I'M GONNA PATTERN IT


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 11 2007, 12:19 PM~7455331
> *EVERYONES RIDES ARE LOOKING CLEAN...HERES SOME OUTSIDE PICS AS PROMISED!
> 
> 
> ...


ORALE THATS ONE FIRME PAINT JOB LOCO-LOOKIN FUCKIN CLEAN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

everyone is doing a great job :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

awesome HAWAII weather today... perfect for painting....











so, i got busy...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0 you live in hawaii... noice


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here's yet another mockup.....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That Monte looks good!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 11 2007, 10:21 PM~7459274
> *That Monte looks good!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

there is a bad ass turnout for this buildoff
keep up the good work everyone

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok well i got the stance that i am going with heres a mockup.
























and i hinged the hood the way i wanted it. its about 1 mm from being dead on. but i can push it and it will go correct but here is some pics.
































tell me what you guys think about it so far. this is my first time making hinges for a model car.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

i will have to cut the back piece of the rims so they fit better on the car. they stick out way to far atm.


----------



## vinman2 (Jul 27, 2005)

it is looking good, the only thing I see is you might want to temporarily mount that front grille/bumper to make sure there is clearance. other than that it looks killer


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vinman2_@Mar 12 2007, 01:09 PM~7462303
> *it is looking good, the only thing I see is you might want to temporarily mount that front grille/bumper to make sure there is clearance. other than that it looks killer
> *


its all good already been done it all clears it good


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

lookin real good...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

JUST GOT THE CLEAR ON THE 58 RIGHT NOW. IT'S ABOUT 84 OUTSIDE. NICE DAY FOR SOME PAINT.  

GOT THE "BLING BLING" GOING ON. 










HERE IS A CLOSE-UP.










AND HERE IS IT IN THE STASH HOUSE. 










GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE OTHER BUILDER'S. I SEE ALOT OF GUY'S STEPPING UP THEIR GAME FOR THIS ONE.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin good everyone......

Sick ride Biggs........


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 12 2007, 05:03 PM~7463902
> *Lookin good everyone......
> 
> Sick ride Biggs........
> *


THANK'S MIKE.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 chingon biggs


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

hey Mr. Biggs quick question. why do you put the car after you paint it into the microwave?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 12 2007, 07:06 PM~7464374
> *hey Mr. Biggs quick question. why do you put the car after you paint it into the microwave?
> *


so dust and shit dont get on it  dont cook it tho, its not edible (bad speller  )


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 12 2007, 06:10 PM~7464416
> *so dust and shit dont get on it  dont cook it tho, its not edible (bad speller  )
> *


lol ty i just keep mine in a plastic show case after i paint them.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ok well i hinged one of my doors on the 58 impala. tell me if you think i should hinge the other door the same way or just normal. it looks kinda cool if the other door is normal. but tell me what you think so far.
























tell me what you guys think so far.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

oth suicide, everytime i see it that way, makes me think the person couldnt afford to do the other side


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 22's-nothing-less_@Mar 12 2007, 06:06 PM~7464374
> *hey Mr. Biggs quick question. why do you put the car after you paint it into the microwave?
> *


the microwave is the best place for the car to dry with no or minimal dust. 

and 22's you got to let the paint breath. if you lock it up in a case with no ventalation the paint will start to react and not cure right. alot of guy's just think that the paint job or the car wasn't clean ..it's got to breath homie. or it will look bad.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

22, I think it looks good with one suicide and one regular. Also, will the hood shut where you have the hinges once you put the motor in??

Looking good so far.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

double suicide and maybe no vent windows...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*getting ready for my next color...*


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD EVERY ONE


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

22s, I like the doors the way they are, one suicide and one not.

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 12 2007, 07:47 PM~7465285
> *22, I think it looks good with one suicide and one regular.  Also, will the hood shut where you have the hinges once you put the motor in??
> 
> Looking good so far.
> *


yes it will shut.


----------



## 22's-nothing-less (Feb 3, 2007)

ty to everyone for the opinions.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is a little update on mine!! hoping to have it finished by the end of the week, beginning of next!!!


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

good job everyone, glad to see all the good work going into these builds
ok small update on my build. ive decided to make it a curbside and not pay too much attention to the engine or belly and focus on the paint and interior. as of right now i just layed down some primer and have been messin with the interior, gonna be all foam. if anyone knows waht the car "kalidascope"(spelling) looks like thats kinda what im goin for. pics tommorrow


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well the progress is goin slow on mine but i got some done 

sanded the molding marks out of the trunk/ and undercarige 
and cut the false trunk floor up and fit it in to look like an og trunk 
and do the setup like project dos with a street charger in the middle 

just the mockup 









should get the undercarige in primer tonight and get some blue on it tommorow


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Modeltech and Stilldown, those Imps are lookin DAMN GOOD!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I know its been awhile sence i posted anywork but i am still in this LOL! 










Just have had alot of Family shit going on and stuff ! But I am off tonight so i plan on working alittle bit !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

i see the clock :werd:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

A LIL MORE DONE ON MY RIDE. IM NO WHERE EVEN CLOSE TO FINISHING.
























































AND DOES THE FRONT WHEEL LOOK BETTER didimakeyascream.








I KNOW MY SHIT AINT THE CLEANEST BUT IM TRYING, DOING ALOT OF STUFF ON THIS CAR THAT IVE NEVER DONE BEFORE.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

hey mario... thats looking tight so far homie... kepp it coming...


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

:biggrin: ORALE THANX DOG.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 13 2007, 08:54 AM~7469511
> *here is a little update on mine!! hoping to have it finished by the end of the week, beginning of next!!!
> 
> 
> ...


why don't you use the chrome valve covers from the AMT 64 or AMT 57 BelAir?


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn mario that is shaping up sweet :thumbsup: love the trunk and mean 3 wheel

but it kinda looks like you need to take a file to the sunroof and get her a lil more straightend up


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Looking very sweet man great job!!!


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

Man shits lookin good


How do you guys take the pics so the cars look so damn big?


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

got my foil on (for the most part) 

touch up a couple spots and clear tommorow :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

for the pics you have to use micro mode on your cam 
it usually is a lil flower icon 
then you can take up close pics that come out clear


----------



## Revolution909 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 13 2007, 09:46 PM~7473492
> *for the pics you have to use micro mode on your cam
> it usually is a lil flower icon
> then you can take up close pics that come out clear
> *



Man i think i'll spend an afternoon with the camera and learn how to take pics, they are gettin better tho lol. 

Fuck, sorry about the OT


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIO ESTRADA_@Mar 13 2007, 09:16 PM~7472781
> *A LIL MORE DONE ON MY RIDE. IM NO WHERE EVEN CLOSE TO FINISHING.
> 
> 
> ...



bro, keep comin with it!! it is look damn good!! nothin at all wrong with your work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 13 2007, 10:06 PM~7473167
> *why don't you use the chrome valve covers from the AMT 64 or AMT 57 BelAir?
> *


well mostly because i dont have the amt 64, or the 57!! :biggrin: but these valve covers arent done yet the bow tie will be foiled!! but, thanks for the tip where i can get chromed ones in the future!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 13 2007, 10:45 PM~7473482
> *got my foil on (for the most part)
> 
> touch up a couple spots and clear tommorow  :biggrin:
> ...


very clean stilldown, very clean!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here's a little of todays progress!! let me know what you guys think???


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: thats gonna be one badass duece modeltech :thumbsup:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

"looking klean pplz "


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 14 2007, 02:39 PM~7477524
> *here's a little of todays progress!! let me know what you guys think???
> 
> 
> ...



NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 14 2007, 02:39 PM~7477524
> *here's a little of todays progress!! let me know what you guys think???
> 
> 
> ...


Hey modeltech, 
what did you use to make your suspencion??
the spring looks like regular wire, if so What size of wire?
but what about the shock inside the spring.

They're all looking good everyone..


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE EVERYONES CARS ARE LOOKIN FUKIN DOPE AND modeltech SHIT IS LOOKIN SUPER CLEAN. AND THANX FO ALL THA COMPLIMENTS ON MY SHIT FELLAS. :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Damn Modeltech, it's looking sick.

I got the skirts today from Poppa 

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I gotta get some work done on this thing this weekend cause I'm gonna be really busy coming up......


----------



## 65lorider (Jan 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARIO ESTRADA_@Mar 13 2007, 09:16 PM~7472781
> *A LIL MORE DONE ON MY RIDE. IM NO WHERE EVEN CLOSE TO FINISHING.
> 
> 
> ...


yo this thing is nice bro keep it up. that front suspension is tight bro


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARIO ESTRADA_@Mar 13 2007, 09:16 PM~7472781
> *A LIL MORE DONE ON MY RIDE. IM NO WHERE EVEN CLOSE TO FINISHING.
> 
> 
> ...


THAT 3 WHEEL LOOKS SO MUCH MORE REALISTIC THAN BEFORE... U DID A NICE JOB ON IT :thumbsup: AND WITH ALL THE HELP EVERYONES GIVIN U, I THINK UR GONNA PULL OFF A BAD ASS RIDE, PROLLY ONE OF UR BEST UVE DONE I BET


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 14 2007, 06:49 PM~7479229
> *Damn Modeltech, it's looking sick.
> 
> I got the skirts today from Poppa
> ...


hey bro, is that the ride height you are goin for?? i hope so cause with the skirts and that it is lookin sick!! that big body with the fins and no top is sexy!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Most topless things are sexy ! LOL! I SAID MOST THINGS !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

x2


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 14 2007, 07:58 PM~7479719
> *Most  topless things  are  sexy !  LOL!  I  SAID  MOST THINGS  !
> *


things could be alot of shit, so ima call u crazy eyes :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 14 2007, 07:58 PM~7479719
> *Most  topless things  are  sexy !  LOL!  I  SAID  MOST THINGS  !
> *



oohh, la,la!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Mar 14 2007, 03:40 PM~7477967
> *Hey modeltech,
> what did you use to make your suspencion??
> the spring looks like regular wire, if so What size of wire?
> ...



hey aztek, all i used was the hydros from the 70 monte lowrider kit and took 20 gauge wire and carefully wrapped it around the hydros and then unscrewed the wire off and painted it red and then screwed it back on!! that simple bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is todays update!!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 14 2007, 08:22 PM~7479964
> *hey aztek, all i used was the hydros from the 70 monte lowrider kit and took 20 gauge wire and carefully wrapped it around the hydros and then unscrewed the wire off and painted it red and then screwed it back on!! that simple bro!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Ok, Thanks for the help homie...........Looks really good


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

her is the last mock-up!! next time you see it it will be done!! i rubbed it out today finished the engine and buttoned the interior up!! still have a few touch ups on the dash gauges and the bumpers and various small parts to assemble, as well as wire the battery and hoses!! i also just about have the hydro set-up about done!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

lookin good Modeltech !


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 14 2007, 06:46 PM~7479630
> *THAT 3 WHEEL LOOKS SO MUCH MORE REALISTIC THAN BEFORE... U DID A NICE JOB ON IT :thumbsup: AND WITH ALL THE HELP EVERYONES GIVIN U, I THINK UR GONNA PULL OFF A BAD ASS RIDE, PROLLY ONE OF UR BEST UVE DONE I BET
> *


 :dunno: I DONT KNOW DOG I USUALLY DO GOOD UNTIL I GET TO THE PAINT AND THATS WHEN I USUALLY FUK EVERYTHING UP.  I JUST NEED TO LEARN TO BE A LIL MORE PATIENT I GUESS. BUT YEAH IF I PULL OFF THE PAINT JOB AND SMOOTH THE BODY OUT RIGHT THEN IT WILL BE THE BEST SHIT IVE TURNED OUT. AND AGAIN I WANNA THANK EVERYONE FOR THIER TIPS, IM JUST DOWN TO BUILD MODELS AND YOU GUYS ARE HELPING ME OUT ALOT. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 15 2007, 02:42 PM~7485249
> *her is the last mock-up!! next time you see it it will be done!! i rubbed it out today finished the engine and buttoned the interior up!! still have a few touch ups on the dash gauges and the bumpers and various small parts to assemble, as well as wire the battery and hoses!! i also just about have the hydro set-up about done!!
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN modeltech PERFECT COLOR COMBO, THE INT IS CLEAN NOT TOO DARK NOT TOO LIGHT, LOOKS BAD ASS. :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: ARE YOU SHOOTIN TO BE THE FIRST ONE DONE WITH THEIR SHIT.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIO ESTRADA_@Mar 15 2007, 08:30 PM~7486982
> *DAMN modeltech PERFECT COLOR COMBO, THE INT IS CLEAN NOT TOO DARK NOT TOO LIGHT, LOOKS BAD ASS. :thumbsup:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: ARE YOU SHOOTIN TO BE THE FIRST ONE DONE WITH THEIR SHIT.
> *



i didnt think of it that way!! lol , no i just love buildin, and if i finish this up i will start another drop top!! but thanks bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 15 2007, 07:33 PM~7487004
> *i didnt think of it that way!! lol , no i just love buildin, and if i finish this up i will start another drop top!! but thanks bro!! :biggrin:
> *


DAMN FUKIN PROS VATO,YOU GUYS ARE KILLIN ME, IM NOT EVEN 1/2 WAY WITH MY BUILD AND YOUR TALKING ABOUT BUILDING ANOTHER ONE.  YOU SUCK. :angry: NAH J/K BRO KEEP BUILDING YOUR SHIT I NEED TO SEE MORE AND MORE MODELS SO I CAN SEE HOW SHIT IS DONE THE RIGHT WAY AND SHARPEN MY SKILLS. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARIO ESTRADA_@Mar 15 2007, 08:24 PM~7486932
> *:dunno: I DONT KNOW DOG I USUALLY DO GOOD UNTIL I GET TO THE PAINT AND THATS WHEN I USUALLY FUK EVERYTHING UP.  I JUST NEED TO LEARN TO BE A LIL MORE PATIENT I GUESS. BUT YEAH IF I PULL OFF THE PAINT JOB AND SMOOTH THE BODY OUT RIGHT THEN IT WILL BE THE BEST SHIT IVE TURNED OUT. AND AGAIN I WANNA THANK EVERYONE FOR THIER TIPS, IM JUST DOWN TO BUILD MODELS AND YOU GUYS ARE HELPING ME OUT ALOT. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


just take ur time on ur paint, lay down a nice clean smooth coat of primer... but make sure ur body is nice and clena no dust and shit on it... and than when u lay ur paint, im pretty sure ur doin it out the rattle can, just make sure u stay like 8 inches away from the car, and i press let off press let off.. i dont just hold it down the whole time, which i press and let off, i go left to right, just put a light coat over the primer where it covers, than throw another coat on a few hours after it dries or to be safer a day later.. try to do atleast 2 coats of paint, thats what i do, than u can wet sand and shit like that, but if u havent done it and wanna practice it, just try it on a scrap body so u dont sand to much and ruin the paint... so id say just primer, 2 coats of paint (see how it turns out) than 2 coats clear.. im not the greatest but thats how i do it.. :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 15 2007, 07:46 PM~7487100
> *just take ur time on ur paint, lay down a nice clean smooth coat of primer... but make sure ur body is nice and clena no dust and shit on it... and than when u lay ur paint, im pretty sure ur doin it out the rattle can, just make sure u stay like 8 inches away from the car, and i press let off press let off.. i dont just hold it down the whole time, which i press and let off, i go left to right, just put a light coat over the primer where it covers, than throw another coat on a few hours after it dries or to be safer a day later.. try to do atleast 2 coats of paint, thats what i do, than u can wet sand and shit like that, but if u havent done it and wanna practice it, just try it on a scrap body so u dont sand to much and ruin the paint... so id say just primer, 2 coats of paint (see how it turns out) than 2 coats clear.. im not the greatest but thats how i do it..  :biggrin:
> *


I WAS THINKING OF GOING WITH BOYDS GRAPE PEARL WITH ORANGE FLAKE-SHOULD I SPRAY THE FLAKE FIRST THEN THE PEARL OR VICE VERSA? WOULD IT GIVE ME A DIFF EFFECT OR WOULD THE PEARL COVER UP THE FLAKE IF FLAKED FIRST? I WAS THINKING OF USING WHITE PRIMER TO LIGHTEN UP THE PEARL A LIL TO LET THE FLAKE SHINE THROUGH OR WOULD THAT MATTER? AND ALSO WHAT WOULD I USE TO WET SAND AND DOES WET SANDING MAKE IT BLING BLING? AND YEAH I ONLY USE RATTLE CAN FOR PAINT THEN TESTORS MIGHTY MINI TO SPRAY THE FLAKE ON. DAMN VATO SORRY BOUT ALL THESE FUKIN ?S BUT YOUR TIPS ARE VERY MUCH APPRECIATED. GRACIAS :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

here's a pic of the progress on my motor..... i got the chrome valve covers, carb, alternator, starter and oil pan off a 76 caprice.... got an aluminum air cleaner for it too... wires next.... i'll have better pics this weekend... gotta go visit my buddy TimeMachine to borrow his cam...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARIO ESTRADA_@Mar 15 2007, 09:07 PM~7487298
> *I WAS THINKING OF GOING WITH BOYDS GRAPE PEARL WITH ORANGE FLAKE-SHOULD I SPRAY THE FLAKE FIRST THEN THE PEARL OR VICE VERSA? WOULD IT GIVE ME A DIFF EFFECT OR WOULD THE PEARL COVER UP THE FLAKE IF FLAKED FIRST? I WAS THINKING OF USING WHITE PRIMER TO LIGHTEN UP THE PEARL A LIL TO LET THE FLAKE SHINE THROUGH OR WOULD THAT MATTER? AND ALSO WHAT WOULD I USE TO WET SAND AND DOES WET SANDING MAKE IT BLING BLING? AND YEAH I ONLY USE RATTLE CAN FOR PAINT THEN TESTORS MIGHTY MINI TO SPRAY THE FLAKE ON. DAMN VATO SORRY BOUT ALL THESE FUKIN ?S BUT YOUR TIPS ARE VERY MUCH APPRECIATED. GRACIAS :biggrin:
> *


im not sure on the order of puttin flake on.. but i know people have put flake on than paint, so i think thats the way it goes, not positive tho... and wet sandin pretty much makes the body really smooth and slick lookin, than u clear again after u wet sand, than polish for a really nice shine, i havent polished yet, but i plan on tryin one of these days


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THIS WILL BE DONE THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 16 2007, 08:26 AM~7489599
> *THIS WILL BE DONE THIS WEEKEND.
> 
> 
> ...



dam carnal looks good!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE...  
I THINK IM GOING TO MAKE IT ALL LOCKED UP ON A 3 WHEEL HITTING THE CORNER.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 the cruizer skirts and cont kit really make this car STAND OUT :thumbsup: and with super clean paint/build its gonna be topnotch :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 16 2007, 08:56 AM~7490125
> *:0 the cruizer skirts and cont kit really make this car STAND OUT  :thumbsup: and with super clean paint/build its gonna be topnotch :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S HOMIE..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dang I havent seen you build this fast sence the 65 drop top ! 


Lookin like a cruzer ! LONG AND LOW ! 


MARINATE I AM TALKIN ABOUT THE 58 ! NOT WHAT YOU THINKING !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 16 2007, 09:50 AM~7490473
> *Dang  I  havent  seen  you  build  this  fast  sence  the  65  drop  top !
> Lookin  like  a  cruzer  !  LONG  AND  LOW  !
> MARINATE  I  AM  TALKIN  ABOUT  THE 58    !    NOT  WHAT  YOU    THINKING  !
> *


THANK'S DAVID.. GOT TO GET MY GROOVE BACK.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Saw something like that when i was in texas in 1999 ! Loved that car ! Not much of a drop top fan but these 58 just look so good with the roof dropped !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

YEAH I LOVE THESE RIDE'S TOO. I THINK THEY ARE THE BEST IMPALA'S OF THEM ALL.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 16 2007, 12:05 PM~7490568
> *YEAH I LOVE THESE RIDE'S TOO. I THINK THEY ARE THE BEST IMPALA'S OF THEM ALL.
> *


I wont say the best ! Unless we were talking about the 69 Impala Thats the best ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 16 2007, 10:15 AM~7490644
> *I  wont  say the  best !    Unless  we  were    talking  about  the  69  Impala  Thats  the  best  !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: 69 IMPALA RAG..STOCK 5,000.. IMPALA 58 RAG 65,000. YOU DO THE MATH. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 16 2007, 10:50 AM~7490473
> *Dang  I  havent  seen  you  build  this  fast  sence  the  65  drop  top !
> Lookin  like  a  cruzer  !  LONG  AND  LOW  !
> queer*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 16 2007, 12:20 PM~7490679
> *:nono: 69 IMPALA RAG..STOCK 5,000..  IMPALA 58 RAG 65,000. YOU DO THE MATH. :biggrin:
> *



WHat! That shows How Much better the 69 is ! ITS AFFORDABLE ! LOL!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

seeing awesome builds like that 58 drop keeps me going....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 16 2007, 11:57 AM~7491313
> *seeing awesome builds like that 58 drop keeps me going....
> *


THANK'S HOMIE. IT'S CAUSE COMMENT'S LIKE THIS THAT KEEP US BUILDING.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 16 2007, 07:26 AM~7489599
> *THIS WILL BE DONE THIS WEEKEND.
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BIGGS THAT LOOKS FIRME HOMIE :biggrin: .


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

GRACIA'S DOG.. 
I DIDN'T LIKE THE WAY THE BARE-METAL FOIL CAME OUT ON THE WINDOW PILLAR. IT WAS OLD FOIL AND STARTED CRACKING, SO I GOT TO REMOVE AND REPLACE IT WITH NEW ONE.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 16 2007, 12:47 PM~7491662
> *GRACIA'S DOG..
> I DIDN'T LIKE THE WAY THE BARE-METAL FOIL CAME OUT ON THE WINDOW PILLAR. IT WAS OLD FOIL AND STARTED CRACKING, SO I GOT TO REMOVE AND REPLACE IT WITH NEW ONE.
> *


YEAH. I NEED TO BUY ME SOME NEW FOIL ALSO CAUSE I BOUGHT THAT ULTIMATE CHROME STUFF FOR MY '58 IMPALA


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey fella's!! just cut the roof off a 67 impala!! got alot of body work to make it correct and rescribing of the upper trunk line!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 16 2007, 01:15 PM~7491807
> *hey fella's!! just cut the roof off a 67 impala!! got alot of body work to make it correct and rescribing of the upper trunk line!!  :biggrin:
> *


PICS, PICS, PICS, PICS. LET ME SEE, DON'T BE A HOLD OUT.:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

tonight, i will get some pics tonight!! not alot done yet!! plan on goin to town on it this weekend,and also button up the 62 drop!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 16 2007, 02:15 PM~7491807
> *hey fella's!! just cut the roof off a 67 impala!! got alot of body work to make it correct and rescribing of the upper trunk line!!  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

o my


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 16 2007, 02:55 PM~7492005
> *PICS, PICS, PICS, PICS. LET ME SEE, DON'T BE A HOLD OUT.:biggrin:
> *


you know how we do it!! no hold out here just representin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 16 2007, 02:55 PM~7492005
> *PICS, PICS, PICS, PICS. LET ME SEE, DON'T BE A HOLD OUT.:biggrin:
> *



here ya go homie!! this is just the first cut, and i know that i need to basicaly pancake the rear deck and decklid from where the rear glass is down, and there will be alot of body work!! mini is helping me through this a bit!! so any suggestions or comments are more then welcomed!!! sometimes you just got to jump in with both feet, and take a chance!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Like that 67. 
I'm getting ready to start cutting on one myself. Str8 up the rear window all the way up to the windsheild. :0 Either that or going to fill the rear window up. Thats why I haven't started yet. 

Im not in on this, but here is my 67.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

cant wait to see how the 67 comes out modeltech :thumbsup: 

well ive been taking my time on this 1 but i did manage to get the motor together........bling bling :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin real good, stilldown!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

all that motor needs is wires.... lookin good!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

well my nissan/datsun pickumup moonroof is done... in a few pics it looks like the tailgate dont close, BUT it does, i didnt notice that when i took the pics LOL

here she is!!!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

and its not comletely done yet,all i have to do is paint the rear axle and put in teh driveshaft, and air supsension... then its done lol


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

looks good


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Well here's where I am so far.....I'm kinda behind.....but I'll do what I can to pull it through......

Got jambs on one door done.......










































Everyones doing an awesome job.....I hope I can finish this one one time with my move coming up............!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i think i gotta try opening up some doors..... looks awesome.good job guys.... i gotta finish up some stuff first before i try that....


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

shit i gotta start paintin my build havent got the trunk stuff yet so far i got evry thing how i want it but havent got a hinge made for the trunk hinging a regal is a bitch to do


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

wagonguy, 
Paint looks awsome, great work homie


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Updates on my 71 Impala.

*upgraded wheels*









sorry for the bad pic. LOL


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

what did u do to them?


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 18 2007, 07:39 PM~7502715
> *what did u do to them?
> *


Wider white walls


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 18 2007, 06:37 PM~7502703
> *Updates on my 71 Impala.
> 
> upgraded wheels
> ...


:wow: i want some. i wonder if they'll fit some 1113 :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: cool ride wagonguy - i love that paint 

mkd-- i love seeing how you guys do the jams and fab work it constantly amazes me  maybe one day i will pull it off 

and damn showrod how did you make those fatwhites i gotta have some :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 18 2007, 09:30 PM~7503536
> *:wow: i want some.  i wonder if they'll fit some 1113 :0
> *


 They are the 1113's all I did was flip them and with a small brush and water acrlic White paint ......and there you go. I also took out the white wall on the other side and dry brushed it black.

oneyed


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks man :thumbsup: looks sweet..... dont be suprised if you see my next ride on fat whites :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 18 2007, 09:08 PM~7503871
> *They are the 1113's  all I did was flip them and with a small brush and water acrlic White paint ......and there you go. I also took out the white wall on the other side and dry brushed it black.
> 
> oneyed
> *



they look SWEET!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 18 2007, 10:10 PM~7503889
> *thanks man :thumbsup: looks sweet..... dont be suprised if you see my next ride on fat whites  :biggrin:
> *


 Go for it Carnal

that's why I shared it with everyone. Pegasus used to have them...looks like everyone will too.  

oneyed

P.S. they do look Sweet on the 71...updates later


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 18 2007, 08:36 PM~7503603
> *:thumbsup: cool ride wagonguy - i love that paint
> 
> mkd-- i love seeing how you guys do the jams and fab work it constantly amazes me   maybe one day i will pull it off
> ...



Thanks homie, it's all practice. The jams are the part I hate doing the most, but make a huge difference once done.

Keep up the good work everyone. 

Also, the white acrylic paint is an old trick. Don't use reg paint cause it will never dry on the rubber, only use the acrylic. Be careful when you slide the rim in though cause it can crack easy. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD MIKE..
ME AND ROGER WHERE AT THE PAD YESTERDAY GOING THROUGH ALL MY SHIT I CAN'T BELIEVE WE COULDNT FIND A BOOT FOR YOU. IM STILL LOOKING BRO.
I THINK BETO MIGHT HAVE ONE.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, got the cuts made and some filing done!! need to glue a stripe of styrene in by where the boot lays on the decklid, and then smooth it all up, rescribe the trunk lines and primer!! please let me know if you see anything not right so far!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 19 2007, 06:40 AM~7505638
> *LOOKING GOOD MIKE..
> ME AND ROGER WHERE AT THE PAD YESTERDAY GOING THROUGH ALL MY SHIT I CAN'T BELIEVE WE COULDNT FIND A BOOT FOR YOU.  IM STILL LOOKING BRO.
> I THINK BETO MIGHT HAVE ONE.
> *


MIKE YOU SHOULD RECEIVE A '59 BOOT AND REPALCEMENT WHEELS TODAY OR TOMORROW.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Ok, glued up and mudd spread!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

with a little primer on it!! i will have to rescribe the top trunk line i dont like it!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good with a lil cleaning up will look great modeltech



well i had a hell of a day on the vert  thought it didnt look shiney enough so i sprayed another coat of clear on and i reacted 
i use polyeuthane for the clear on all my cars so im confused why it did this 
















anyway i hoped maybe i could just wetsand it down but its all the way through the paint 
so i went and got some of the purple stuff and it will be getting a bath shortly 
dammit :banghead:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 19 2007, 06:38 PM~7509607
> *:thumbsup: looking good with a lil cleaning up will look great modeltech
> well i had a hell of a day on the vert   thought it didnt look shiney enough so i sprayed another coat of clear on and i reacted
> i use polyeuthane for the clear on all my cars so im confused why it did this
> ...


GGIVE ITA BATH IN CARB CLEANER. THAT SHIT WILL EAT THROUGH THE PAINT AND NOT THE CAR. TRUST ME I USED IT ON MY OLD SCHOOL 58 :nicoderm:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

The cars all look great...

I finally open my box today.. little behind.. but 
better late then never...

1966 Ford Thunderbird


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow: :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that vert 67 is sexy with no top.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Mar 19 2007, 09:55 PM~7511539
> *The cars all look great...
> 
> I finally open my box today.. little behind.. but
> ...



ooooh, you can use the roof for tons of kitbashing :wow: :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

rescribed the top trunk line!! and just small touch-up work in the corner and its good!! primed the rest and ready to roll on the build-up!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :biggrin: damn bro that looks nice. goood work. :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN MODEL TECH THATS TURNING OUT BAD :wow:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

cant wait to see some paint on that 67 :thumbsup: nice fab work on that trunk


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damn shannon good work bro!!!! looks like it was meant to be!


Being the architect and shit, and all about dimension, i kinda notice in the pic the top trunk line that u cut looks like it slopes down a lil as it goes to the left side does it?? slightly, only a hair nothing a naked eye would notice though


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Mar 20 2007, 10:07 AM~7513600
> *damn shannon good work bro!!!! looks like it was meant to be!
> Being the architect and shit, and all about dimension, i kinda notice in the pic the top trunk line that u cut looks like it slopes down a lil as it goes to the left side does it?? slightly, only a hair nothing a naked eye would notice though
> *



it does look like it in the pics, but if i take a metal ruler it is all but dead nuts on all the way across, the top, and bottom!! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That '67 is lookin' REAL good Shannon, keep it up!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok now, i am using the rides magazine 67 impala so it has a ss hood!! well i dont want that so i shaved it!! and now the whole thing is in primmer and ready for a good wet sanding so let me know what you all think??

here is the kit i am using and the hood that comes with it, so you can see how i shaved it!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 20 2007, 12:19 PM~7514838
> *ok now,  i am using the rides magazine 67 impala so it has a ss hood!! well i dont want that so i shaved it!! and now the whole thing is in primmer and ready for a good wet sanding so let me know what you all think??
> 
> here is the kit i am using and the hood that comes with it, so you can see how i shaved it!!
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BRO..THE HOOD & TRUNK CAME OUT KLEEEEN .


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

love the hood modeltech :thumbsup: but looks like you need 1 more skim coat of putty 
that thing is gonna be bad 


well i checked on the 4 and the paint is still not coming off that easily so im gonna let it bathe for another day and check on it tommorow 

but in the meantime :biggrin: yeah i robbed marinate but i wanted one 2



















still got more bodywork to do but its a start


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 20 2007, 01:40 PM~7514965
> *love the hood modeltech  :thumbsup: but looks like you need 1 more skim coat of putty
> that thing is gonna be bad
> well i checked on the 4 and the paint is still not coming off that easily so im gonna let it bathe for another day and check on it tommorow
> ...


nahh, like i said another good wet sanding and another coat of primmer and she will be ready!! i put the primer on heavy, on the hood, just for that reason!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 20 2007, 12:40 PM~7514965
> *love the hood modeltech  :thumbsup: but looks like you need 1 more skim coat of putty
> that thing is gonna be bad
> well i checked on the 4 and the paint is still not coming off that easily so im gonna let it bathe for another day and check on it tommorow
> ...


WHAT DO YOU GUYS USE TO VUT THE ROOFS WITH. CAUSE I'M THINKING OF GETTING ME A DREMAL


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

GLAD YOU LIKE IT STILLDOWN!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

umm, ummm, pretty marinate!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 20 2007, 01:01 PM~7515121
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS USE TO VUT THE ROOFS WITH.  CAUSE I'M THINKING OF GETTING ME A DREMAL
> *


YOU NEED TO HAVE A DREMAL IN YOU ARSENAL IF YOU WAN'T DO DO THING'S LIKE THIS BRO.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 20 2007, 02:10 PM~7515199
> *YOU NEED TO HAVE A DREMAL IN YOU ARSENAL IF YOU WAN'T DO DO THING'S LIKE THIS BRO.
> *


got one and love it, just need to buy more cut off wheels


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 20 2007, 03:01 PM~7515121
> *WHAT DO YOU GUYS USE TO VUT THE ROOFS WITH.  CAUSE I'M THINKING OF GETTING ME A DREMAL
> *


Vato ! Snag a Dremal then send me 15.00 ! I gut the paper thin Bone saw blades ! Thats what i use ! You get really clean cuts and if you need to do close in side cuts they work grat cause they are just smaller then a dime ! 2 saws in 1 pack ! 


CUT OFF WHEEL !


















BONE SAW !



















see the differance ! 


And if its going to be a while before you get the Dremel these saws are about 4-10 bucks !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 20 2007, 01:12 PM~7515211
> *got one and love it, just need to buy more cut off wheels
> *


all my cutting wheels are surgical stainless steel. the same one's the sergon's use and never brake.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2007, 02:18 PM~7515249
> *Vato !    Snag  a  Dremal  then  send  me  15.00 !  I  gut  the    paper  thin  Bone  saw blades  !  Thats  what  i  use !    You get    really    clean  cuts  and  if  you  need  to  do  close  in  side  cuts  they  work  grat  cause  they  are  just  smaller  then  a  dime !  2 saws  in  1  pack !
> CUT OFF  WHEEL  !
> 
> ...


i got a ryobi and cant find n e where that sells the accessories for it.. but the cut off wheels i used were like the size of a quarter and they broke to much


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i had some "bone saws" like that but they broke


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 20 2007, 02:18 PM~7515255
> *all my cutting wheels are surgical stainless steel. the same one's the sergon's use and never brake.
> *


where u get them at


and mini where u find the bone saws at, them cut metal too or break the teeth on them


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 20 2007, 02:18 PM~7515255
> *all my cutting wheels are surgical stainless steel. the same one's the sergon's use and never brake.
> *


ive been looking ever since i first seen mini post his, where do you guys get them thin surgical blades


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 20 2007, 01:20 PM~7515266
> *i got a ryobi and cant find n e where that sells the accessories for it.. but the cut off wheels i used were like the size of a quarter and they broke to much
> *


ryobi suck's. most of the dremal and drill bit's don't fit it, they are too big. ryobi has real small shaft and there aint to much assesorie's around to fit them.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 20 2007, 03:21 PM~7515279
> *where u get them at
> and mini where u find the bone saws at, them cut metal too or break the teeth on them
> *



At 15.00 Its to much to use on metal ! LOL! 


The cut off wheel are for copper pipes I have yet to back 1 ! I think your using the the wheels that come in the tube ? Those are really cheap ! I would brake them just adding it to the dremel stem! LOL!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 20 2007, 02:25 PM~7515301
> *ryobi suck's. most of the dremal and drill bit's don't fit it, they are too big. ryobi has real small shaft and there aint to much assesorie's around to fit them.
> *


yea i know... i picked up a the ryobi itself with a shit load of accesories for 10 bucks from a garage sell, i had a dremel the wireless one but i was tired of charging it and didnt have the money to blow on a corded one.. times are ruff right now raising my first baby and bein so young  but its really what ive needed in life tho, cuz its straightened me out alot :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2007, 02:26 PM~7515315
> *At    15.00    Its  to much  to  use  on metal !  LOL!
> The  cut  off  wheel  are    for  copper  pipes  I  have  yet  to    back  1 !  I  think  your  using  the  the  wheels  that  come  in the  tube  ?    Those  are  really  cheap !    I  would  brake  them  just  adding  it  to  the  dremel  stem!  LOL!
> *


yea, im talkin about them, i broke like half of the 50 i had puttin them on :roflmao:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 20 2007, 02:27 PM~7515319
> *yea i know... i picked up a the ryobi itself with a shit load of accesories for 10 bucks from a garage sell, i had a dremel the wireless one but i was tired of charging it and didnt have the money to blow on a corded one.. times are ruff right now raising my first baby and bein so young    but its really what ive needed in life tho, cuz its straightened me out alot  :biggrin:
> *


yeah kids tend to do that


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

http://www.dremel.com/en-us/attachments-an...ry.htm?H=188549

:biggrin: enjoy


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Mar 20 2007, 02:28 PM~7515330
> *yeah kids tend to do that
> *


yep, but i needed to grow up n e ways and i knew this would make me grow up and be more of a man, even tho ive been livin on my own since i was 17, but i was havin parties, doin drugs, now i dont even hang out with more than half the people i used to.. i drink every now and than but i dont get wasted, its just not my cup of tea n e more.. my buddy he just turned 21 and just got arrested for his 2nd dui after bein 21, and has 1 before he was 21, dudes in jail on a 20k bond.. he was always askin me to go to bars with em and thats why i never went, i got a kid to raise and i cant do it bein in trouble


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Mar 20 2007, 03:24 PM~7515296
> *ive been looking ever since i first seen mini post his, where do you guys get them thin surgical blades
> *



I can get them from MED US. My mom works for a few Hosptail as a wound Care Docter ! I went and to see her 1 day at work and the candy stripper was wash up after a hip transplant and i saw it and asked ! Been using them ever sence ! 


They are 1/4 in all the way up to 5in wide ! 

I asked what that 5in is for and LETS JUST SAY YOU DONT WANT TO KNOW !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2007, 01:32 PM~7515352
> *I   can   get   them   from  MED US.   My  mom  works  for  a   few  Hosptail  as a  wound    Care   Docter !    I   went  and   to   see  her   1  day   at   work  and  the  candy  stripper  was   wash    up   after  a   hip transplant  and  i   saw  it  and   asked  !   Been   using them    ever   sence !
> They  are   1/4 in   all  the    way    up  to  5in  wide !
> 
> I   asked    what  that   5in  is  for  and   LETS  JUST  SAY    YOU  DONT  WANT  TO  KNOW !*


most of them are for peeling cap's back :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

you already know ~


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2007, 01:40 PM~7515408
> *you    already  know ~
> *


  SOCIOPATHIC. MEMBER,,YOU MEMBER.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 20 2007, 03:42 PM~7515428
> * SOCIOPATHIC. MEMBER,,YOU MEMBER.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FOILED & CLEARED LAST NIGHT...TOOK OUTSIDE PICS TODAY!
































THIS IS JUST AN EXTRA PIC! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lookin real good kid ! Now that i got my chrome back i think i tackle my 75 and 74 ! 

Your 2 look wet as hell !


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 20 2007, 02:04 PM~7515143
> *GLAD YOU LIKE IT STILLDOWN!
> 
> 
> ...


 Sweet Color Marinate



oneyed


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that looks so badass marinate :thumbsup: 

i origanally was just gonna shave the sides and handles on mine 

but put a big gouge in the window trim and i thought "damn that hollywood top marinate did looks cool"

i keep thinking about making it a full rag but i dunno about doin all that work on the trunk 
i dont know i'll see how i feel tommorow


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THEM RIDE'S LOOK CLEAN CARNALITO. RATTLE CAN MASTER IS RIGHT.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

dayum i should jump in, i have a 50 Chevy that needs sum atten-CHUN


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2007, 01:18 PM~7515249
> *Vato !     Snag  a   Dremal   then   send  me  15.00 !   I  gut  the    paper  thin   Bone  saw blades  !   Thats   what  i   use !    You get    really    clean  cuts  and  if  you   need  to   do   close  in  side   cuts   they   work   grat   cause   they  are   just   smaller  then  a   dime !  2 saws  in  1  pack !
> CUT OFF  WHEEL  !]
> BONE SAW !
> ...


SHIT 4 - 10 BUCKS SHIT I'LL GO TO RIGHT NOW CAUSE I HAVE 11 BUCKS ON ME RIGHT NOW. THANKS MINI :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 20 2007, 01:30 PM~7515338
> *http://www.dremel.com/en-us/attachments-an...ry.htm?H=188549
> 
> :biggrin: enjoy
> *



  

I just burnt my dremal up this past weekend cutting the dash to put a cd player in my ol ford truck. I gotta get a new one this weekend.  I cut the roof on my 67 impala with a drill and cut off wheel for a dremel.  :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 21 2007, 01:16 AM~7519707
> *
> 
> I just burnt my dremal up this past weekend cutting the dash to put a cd player in my ol ford truck.  I gotta get a new one this weekend.    I cut the roof on my 67 impala with a drill and cut off wheel for a dremel.    :angry:
> *



Your demerl still ! 



It works like a tyco rece track car ! It runs off magnic brushes ! 

Go and get a rebuild kit ! they are 14.00 ! You have to screws on each side of the dremel ! Open then up and you'll see the a spring and twhats left of your magnite ! LOL! You have to replace both sides !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 20 2007, 11:23 PM~7519728
> *Your   demerl   still !
> It  works  like  a   tyco    rece  track  car !   It   runs   off  magnic   brushes !
> 
> ...



thanks bro! Your the man! that saves me alittle cash. I never thought about rebuilding it. LOL. 



YES!!!! it works. Theres alittle red cap lookin thing on the side. I took it off and it had a spring in it. So I put the cap back on and tightened it down tight. Hit the trigger and off she went!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

Thanks for the tip tho mini! I'll keep that in mind for when it finally does go up in smoke.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

THAT CAPRICE LOOKS SWEET MARINATE :wow: . WHAT MODEL OF DREMEL DO YOU ALL USE CAUSE ALL I'M FINDING IS ENGRAVERS AND OTHER STUFF


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 21 2007, 07:14 AM~7520673
> *THAT CAPRICE LOOKS SWEET MARINATE :wow: .  WHAT MODEL OF DREMEL DO YOU ALL USE CAUSE ALL I'M FINDING IS ENGRAVERS AND OTHER STUFF
> *


mines a corded craftsman........vari speed 5000-35000/min


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

mine is the - dremel multipro model 275

its alright but i would suggest getting one that has different speeds 
this 1 is 35,000 rpms or nothing


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

WELL I FOUND A DREMEL 2 SPEED MULTIPRO KIT FOR 44 BUCKS :biggrin: . NOW ALL I HAVE TO DO IS SELL ALUMINUM CANS AND SAVE MY MONEY


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Sweet lookin build MARINATE!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

todays update is, car wet sanded and re pimed, suspension mounted and mocked up for ride height! should i leave her low or nose up ass down??


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 21 2007, 11:51 AM~7522288
> *todays update is, car wet sanded and re pimed, suspension mounted and mocked up for ride height! should i leave her low or nose up ass down??
> 
> 
> ...


THAT SHIT LOOK'S CLEAN BRO.. THE LEVEL OF THE CAR IS JUST RIGHT TOO.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 thats badass :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damn good work shannon


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

NICE WORK MODEL TECH


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

HERE IS MORE PROGRESS PIC'S OF THE 58. GOT MOST OF THE UNDIES PUT ON AND STARTED ON THE ENGINE.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

LOOKIN NICE PRIMO


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2007, 11:31 PM~7527164
> *HERE IS MORE PROGRESS PIC'S OF THE 58. GOT MOST OF THE UNDIES PUT ON AND STARTED ON THE ENGINE.
> 
> 
> ...



look-up clean in the dictionary and there is a pic of Mr. Biggs builds!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 21 2007, 11:31 PM~7527164
> *HERE IS MORE PROGRESS PIC'S OF THE 58. GOT MOST OF THE UNDIES PUT ON AND STARTED ON THE ENGINE.
> 
> 
> ...



OH SNAP I MISSED THIS ONE LOOKS GOOD CARNAL!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

This is definitly a great build off. :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 22 2007, 08:45 AM~7528874
> *This is definitly a great build off.  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 I'm glad I didn't enter, Alot of great builds!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 22 2007, 08:30 AM~7528766
> *OH SNAP I MISSED THIS ONE LOOKS GOOD CARNAL!
> *


GRACIAS CARNAL.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: so clean :thumbsup: 
so i take it no 3wheelin for the 58?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 22 2007, 10:37 AM~7529583
> *:thumbsup: so clean  :thumbsup:
> so i take it no 3wheelin for the 58?
> *


ALL LOCKED -UP. 10'S IN THE BACK AND 8'S IN THE FRONT.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i cant wait to see it done 

well i checked on my 64 and some of the paint came off but only in spots so its still soaking 

meanwhile i primed and sprayed metalspecks on the 76 but the bodywork looked horrible 
so i added filler / more sanding / and reprimed it 

 still looks like shit

















i guess i'll keep sanding and try to get it smmoooth


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD BRO....I'LL POST SOME PICS OF MINE TONIGHT...LOL


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

did you use filler on yours marinate ?

this ride is killing me 
first time you could see the outlines of the side trim and i sanded it down with nail files 
so then it was deep scratches from that 

now its faily smooth 
but divits in the filler 

 its making me crazy 
:banghead:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 22 2007, 03:36 PM~7530521
> *did you use filler on yours marinate ?
> 
> this ride is killing me
> ...



the fun part of body work :uh:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

wet sand real good bro and then reprime!! i reprimed the hood and decklid on the 67 3 times and it is smooth now!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BRO I JUST FILED THEM DOWN, THEN PUT LIKE 3 O 4 COATS OF PRIMER, WET SANDED, THEN PRIMERED AGAIN & THEY WOULDN'T COME OUT...NO PUTTY


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: 
thats why i hardly ever try shit like this 

oh and on a side note mine will be patterned and not orange  i dont wanna do the exact same thing


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 22 2007, 02:39 PM~7530540
> *:biggrin:
> thats why i hardly ever try shit like this
> 
> ...



HELL YEAH, OH & ON THE OTHER HAND ....I COULD ALWAYS PATTERN IT


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 22 2007, 03:37 PM~7530532
> *wet sand real good bro and then reprime!! i reprimed the hood and decklid on the 67 3 times and it is smooth now!!
> *



what grit are you using 400/800/1000 ??


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

on the first couple of coats if its rough, like you say yopurs is use the 400, to 600!! the last one before paint i use like 800!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

that orange looks sweet enough without patterns :thumbsup: 
and you already foiled it 

but it would look dope with some patterns :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i use 220 400 then 800 then 1000 and my shit comes out straight all the time no scratches :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 22 2007, 02:42 PM~7530565
> *that orange looks sweet enough without patterns  :thumbsup:
> and you already foiled it
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: I COULD ALWAYS COLOR SAND, PINSTRIP IT!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks for the info guys :thumbsup: 

im gonna go try to get her ready for paint 
then i gotta go to work 

more updates tonight or tommorow :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 22 2007, 01:43 PM~7530578
> *:biggrin: I COULD ALWAYS COLOR SAND, PINSTRIP IT!
> *



gold leaf then stripe it :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 22 2007, 02:44 PM~7530590
> *gold leaf then stripe it :biggrin:
> *


like this felix? :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 22 2007, 01:46 PM~7530607
> *like this felix? :0
> 
> 
> ...



:0 STRAIGHT CLOWNING DOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT...STRAIGHT RATTLE CAN & PEN'S!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 22 2007, 01:49 PM~7530628
> *YOU KNOW HOW I DO IT...STRAIGHT RATTLE CAN & PEN'S!
> *



you already know :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 22 2007, 01:50 PM~7530630
> *you already know :biggrin:
> *


ZACK GOT TO PEP BOYS AND PICK UP THE DUPLICOLOR FILL-N-SAND PRIMER IT'S THE BEST SHIT. MAKE SURE YOU GET THE SEALER TOO. A FEW COATS OF THAT AND YOU WONT SEE ANY LINE'S.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 22 2007, 02:01 PM~7530680
> *ZACK GOT TO PEP BOYS AND PICK UP THE DUPLICOLOR FILL-N-SAND PRIMER IT'S THE BEST SHIT.  MAKE SURE YOU GET THE SEALER TOO. A FEW COATS OF THAT AND YOU WONT SEE ANY LINE'S.
> *



thats the exact shit i been using big homie!! :biggrin: that shit is the bomb and i get it for like 2 bucks lol :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 22 2007, 02:03 PM~7530689
> *thats the exact shit i been using big homie!! :biggrin: that shit is the bomb and i get it for like 2 bucks lol :cheesy:
> *


SHIT DOWN HERE IT'S 5 TO 6 BUCK'S A CAN.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 22 2007, 02:08 PM~7530722
> *SHIT DOWN HERE IT'S 5 TO 6 BUCK'S A CAN.
> *



homie go to k-mart in the automotive section by the sandpaper and shit 2 bucks a can over here dog


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Mar 22 2007, 02:10 PM~7530734
> *homie go to k-mart in the automotive section by the sandpaper and shit 2 bucks a can over here dog
> *


i will go look today, thank's bro.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks for the help guys did some more sanding and filling 
primed and got it in metal specks silver just now 


















not perfectly flawless but close enough for me


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 23 2007, 10:16 AM~7536830
> *thanks for the help guys did some more sanding and filling
> primed and got it in metal specks silver just now
> 
> ...


:wow: THAT LOOKS NICE :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE. :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: im gonna let it bake in the sun for a while and prolly lay down the second color on it tonight :thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ok, got a few cans of the hok stuff and had to try it out so the 67 verts chassis got sprayed cobalt kandy blue!! this pic really sucks, this color looks miles deep!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 23 2007, 02:04 PM~7538127
> *ok, got a few cans of the hok stuff and had to try it out so the 67 verts chassis got sprayed cobalt kandy blue!! this pic really sucks, this color looks miles deep!!
> 
> 
> ...


I NEVER USED COBALT BLUE MAYBE THATS BECAUSE WALLY WORLD DOESN'T CARRY IT


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good modeltech

i taped off some scallops and sprayed grabber green


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 23 2007, 02:58 PM~7538352
> *:thumbsup: looking good modeltech
> 
> i taped off some scallops and sprayed grabber green
> ...


DAMN THAT GREEN IS BLINDING ME :wow:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah the green is ugly but im hoping that under some candy it will look cool 

here it is with the tape off 










it definately needs another color :yessad:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 23 2007, 10:49 PM~7541307
> *yeah the green is ugly but im hoping that under some candy it will look cool
> 
> here it is with the tape off
> ...


ORGANIC KANDY GREEN OVER THE SILVER


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah its gonna get candy green over it all :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

IN THAT CASE RUN SOME THIN STRIP ON THE SILVER AND PAINT OVER IT ALL AND YOU'LL GET SOME SILVER STIPES ON IT TO.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 23 2007, 08:49 PM~7541307
> *yeah the green is ugly but im hoping that under some candy it will look cool
> 
> here it is with the tape off
> ...


loving the old school look....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

STILL DOWN THAT GLASS HOUSE IS LOOKING GOOD BESIDES THE COLOR :biggrin: .


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 22 2007, 02:01 PM~7530680
> *ZACK GOT TO PEP BOYS AND PICK UP THE DUPLICOLOR FILL-N-SAND PRIMER IT'S THE BEST SHIT.  MAKE SURE YOU GET THE SEALER TOO. A FEW COATS OF THAT AND YOU WONT SEE ANY LINE'S.
> *


Hey Biggs, what sealer are you taking about??


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 19 2007, 12:55 PM~7507491
> *MIKE YOU SHOULD RECEIVE A '59 BOOT AND REPALCEMENT WHEELS TODAY OR TOMORROW.
> *



Beto, I forgot to tell you thank you. I got the package earlier in the week. Thanx for the replacement wheels and the boot.... Much appreciated.


I am gonna do my best to finish this build on time. I want to go to the show in Anaheim that I was talkin with Roger about on the I think 29th. Between now and then I gotta do a lotta stuff with the move. 

Anyway, I'll do what I can.

Good job everyone, lookin sick.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 24 2007, 01:09 PM~7543277
> *Hey Biggs, what sealer are you taking about??
> *


IT'S MADE BY THE SAME PEOPLE. DUPLICOLOR. THE CAN'S ARE THE SAME TOO. ONE JUST SAY'S FILLER AND THE OTHER SEALER. ALOT OF GUY'S DON'T USE SEALER, BUT I ALWAY'S DO THE PAINT GO'S ON WAY SMOOTHER AND YOU DON'T USE AS MUCH. WITHOUT SEALER THE PRIMER SUCK'S IN ALL THE PAINT.
WHEN THEY PAINT THEIR RIDE AND IT LOOK'S NICE SMOOTH ONE DAY, AND THE NEXT DAY IT LOOK'S ALL TORE UP THAT'S WHY.  FELIX SAID IT'S CHEAPER AT K-MART. IM GOING TO GO GET SOME TODAY. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I gottchya, K-Mart??? I don't even know where one is around here....haven't been to one in years....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 24 2007, 01:20 PM~7543327
> *I gottchya, K-Mart???  I don't even know where one is around here....haven't been to one in years....
> *


WHERE DID YOU MOVE TOO.?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 24 2007, 01:22 PM~7543333
> *WHERE DID YOU MOVE TOO.?
> *



I haven't moved yet.... I'm still in Brea, and I move to Fullerton in 2 weeks, I just haven't even seen a Kmart seriously in like prob. 3 years +


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Kmart
(714) 449-9588 


1000 W Imperial Hwy
La Habra, CA 90631
:biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 24 2007, 01:26 PM~7543351
> *Kmart
> (714) 449-9588
> 1000 W Imperial Hwy
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thanx homie, you got the hours too!!!! J/K

Hey the show in Anaheim is on the 29th of April, Right!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

MY BAD BRO I JUST SEEN THIS.

New Information Submitted
This business has closed.

BUT HERE IS ONE THAT'S OPEN. :biggrin: 

Kmart
(626) 968-4689 

333 S Hacienda Blvd
City Of Industry, CA 91745

MON. FRI 8-9
SAT. 9-9
SUN. 9- 6


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 24 2007, 01:35 PM~7543401
> *MY BAD BRO I JUST SEEN THIS.
> 
> New Information Submitted
> ...


Thanx!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 24 2007, 01:45 PM~7543442
> *Thanx!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


N/P HOMIE.  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

OH' AND BY THE WAY WHEN YOU GO TO THAT ONE GIVE ME A CALL. IT'S ONLY A FEW BLOCK'S FROM MY HOUSE. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well, I finally have some updates to this one.
here's the final stance









Revell wires on pegasus 520s









I don't think the front could go any lower









paint is duplicolor sandy champagne

what do you all think about color matching the spokes? I can't make up my mind


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 24 2007, 04:51 PM~7544179
> *well, I finally have some updates to this one.
> here's the final stance
> 
> ...



:0 whats up with that limo homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

a pain in the ass project. I still gotta finish the side window areas, and filling in the bottom for that smooth body deville look instead of the fleetwood trim


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Mar 24 2007, 04:55 PM~7544201
> *a pain in the ass project. I still gotta finish the side window areas, and filling in the bottom for that smooth body deville look instead of the fleetwood trim
> *



y take the fleetwood trim off it??? i seen a couple fleetwood limos before but its tight and so is the hollywood top lac


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well, I had started doing a regular 2 door coupe without the fleet trim but the ass end melted so I used the front half and I had already removed the body line bump. yup, this is my open top build


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*WELL I'M DONE WITH MY FIRST MODEL FOR THIS ROUND, I'M ABOUT TO FINISH UP ON MY SECOND MODEL.. MY HOLLYWOOD TOP**..*


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

NICE 62 DRASTIC. EVEN THAT CADDIES LOOKING GOOD :0


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Mar 24 2007, 09:20 PM~7544821
> *NICE 62 DRASTIC.  EVEN THAT CADDIES LOOKING GOOD :0
> *


*i'm trying to catch up to these crazy skilled builders...*


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 24 2007, 07:36 PM~7544897
> *i'm trying to catch up to these crazy skilled builders...
> *


 :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 24 2007, 07:36 PM~7544897
> *i'm trying to catch up to these crazy skilled builders...
> *


Well you're getting better and better with each build........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Mar 24 2007, 09:45 PM~7544946
> *Well you're getting better and better with each build........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks alot...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

whoa thats bad drastic :thumbsup: i like the real 1 even better :thumbsup: 


ok someone has to take away my sharpies  

i outlined the scallops with a skinny black sharpie and thought it looked a lil better 
then i had some crazy idea to do some shadowing with a green sharpie 
well it got outta hand :nosad: 
i thought it would fade a hell of a lot more than it did under the candy green 

took pics of it but i hate it 


















im not sure what direction to go in now 
i dont know if im gonna strip it or try to salvage it somehow


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

i say leave it, its diferent!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

maybe if you even out the color on the sharpie and give it more candy... i still like it a lot tho.... never know until u try....


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN STILL DOWN THAT LOOKS FUCKING GOOD BRO :wow:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well i gave it another coat of candy and sprayed some crystal fx (rainbow flake) over it 










still really dont like it but it does kinda hide the terrible sharpie work 

well i have to go back to work so i will figure it out tommorow


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 25 2007, 03:14 PM~7548638
> *well i gave it another coat of candy and sprayed some crystal fx (rainbow flake) over it
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

ok i'm done with my drop top,i need to add some more small details to it!..........
























ENJOY!FEEL FREE TO COMMENT!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Mar 25 2007, 03:54 PM~7548802
> *ok i'm done with my drop top,i need to add some more small details to it!..........
> 
> 
> ...


I'M NOT THAT BIG OF FAN ON THE NEW IMPALAS BUT THAT LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

that imp came out good bro!

clean as helL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD MARK.  



HERE IS THE "STANCE" IM GOING WITH ON THE 58.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

AND BIG VATO I DON'T SEE ANYTHING WRONG WITH THE NEW IMPALAS SS
:biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

nice biggs!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Mar 25 2007, 05:28 PM~7549174
> *nice biggs!
> *


THANK'S .88


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 25 2007, 05:25 PM~7549165
> *AND BIG VATO I DON'T SEE ANYTHING WRONG WITH THE NEW IMPALAS SS
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


NICE. BUT THEY REALLY DON'T LOOK GOOD TO ME. AND TO ME THIS IS JUST MY OPINION BUT IF YOUR GONNA ROLL AN IMPALA BUY A REAL ONE AND NOT SOME PIECE OF PLASTIC :0 .


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE, BEEN THERE DONE THAT. GOT TO CHANGE WITH THE TIME'S HOMIE.  




I JUST FINISHED THE SKIRT'S AND BUMPER KIT.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks great Biggs :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet 58 Biggs... and i gotta agree that the new Impalas are improved...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

in my opinion chevy should make a caprice or a caprice concept.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin sweet biggs....and thanx everyone for the comments....now onto the next project!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Everyone is doing a killer job. Looking Good.....I need to finish something LOL


oneyed


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 25 2007, 06:16 PM~7549397
> *IT'S ALL GOOD HOMIE, BEEN THERE DONE THAT. GOT TO CHANGE WITH THE TIME'S HOMIE.
> I JUST FINISHED THE SKIRT'S AND BUMPER KIT.
> 
> ...


WOW BIGGS THAT TURNED OUT BETTER THAN MY '58 :wow:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Damn Biggs......Lookin sick as always........ Looks Great..... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Hey Biggs, do you clear over your baremetal???


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's...  

and mike i always clear over the foil.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 25 2007, 06:29 PM~7549467
> *sweet 58 Biggs... and i gotta agree that the new Impalas are improved...
> *


thank's homie..

and yes homie the new impala has The 303-horsepower v8. and i even smoked me a subaru wrx today. all noise and no go.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

do you clear before and after foil or just after?

yea, i heard about the v8... did they go to the rear/all wheel drive yet?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 25 2007, 09:57 PM~7550843
> *do you clear before and after foil or just after?
> 
> yea, i heard about the v8... did they go to the rear/all wheel drive yet?
> *


not yet i think next year they will.



it all depend's sometimes when the foil don't stick i have to clear it with one coat to make it smooth and the foil stick's real good. if not i always clear after.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice Impalas guys!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Mar 25 2007, 10:49 PM~7551130
> *Nice Impalas guys!!!!
> *


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: ewwee that that 58 is badd :thumbsup: 

are the crusier skirts resin ones or from the dicast 1-24?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

great work guys!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

WHATS GOIN ON HOMIES!!!! :wave: i just sprayed the silver base and kandy blue from hok, out of the cans and so far i love it!! the body has not been cleared yet cause i need to foil then clear, let me know what ya all think?? thanks Mr. Biggs for the tip on the blue!! 






















































:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good modeltech. I like that blue.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

waht shannon??? no orange??? LOL.. looks good so far bro


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 25 2007, 11:18 PM~7551245
> *:0  :thumbsup: ewwee that that 58 is badd  :thumbsup:
> 
> are the crusier skirts resin ones or from the dicast 1-24?
> *




they are the plastic one's from the red lowrider 58 horseless carage


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN MODEL TECH THAT IMPALAS NICE I LIKE THAT COLOR. THE NEXT TIME YOU PAINT A CAR BLUE TRY TRUE BLUE, ITS A VERY NICE COLOR  .


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ya big vato i have the true blue!! it is a pearl, and is very nice, but this a kandy blue cobalt and looks miles deep when it is cleared!! both, pretty colors that do differant things in the light!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 26 2007, 09:47 AM~7553084
> *ya big vato i have the true blue!! it is a pearl, and is very nice, but this a kandy blue cobalt and looks miles deep when it is cleared!! both, pretty colors that do differant things in the light!!  :biggrin:
> *


YEAH THE ONLY THING IS, IS THAT THE HOK CLEAR JUST ABSORED INTO THE PAINT OF MY 58 AND MY TRUE BLUE FADED ON MY GLASS HOUSE CAUSE OF IT BEING OUTSIDE I GUESS :dunno: .


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

WELL, WAS IT HUMID WHEN YOU PAINTED THE TRUE BLUE!! CAUSE IT WILL BLUSH, OR LOOK FADED!! AND YA THE HOK CLEAR I HAVE BEEN READING IS JUNK I GUESS??? I WILL USE A DIFFERANT CLEAR WHEN I CLEAR!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 26 2007, 10:09 AM~7553265
> *WELL, WAS IT HUMID WHEN YOU PAINTED THE TRUE BLUE!! CAUSE IT WILL BLUSH, OR LOOK FADED!! AND YA THE HOK CLEAR I HAVE BEEN READING IS JUNK I GUESS??? I WILL USE A DIFFERANT CLEAR WHEN I CLEAR!!
> *


IT WAS NICE OUTSIDE YESTERDAY. WHEN I PAINTED IT I LEFT IT TO DRY AND I LEFT IT OUT THERE TILL IT GOT DARK AND I GUESS WHEN THE TEMP DROPPED IT FADED. SO WHEN THE PAINT IS DRY WILL IT STILL FADE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD MODELTECH!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

OK, I PAINTED MINE IN THE GARAGE LAST NIGHT BUT SOON AS I PUT A COAT ON IT, IT LOOKED REAL FADED I BROUGHT IN THE HOUSE TO DRY AND IT WOULD CLEAR UP!! THEN LEFT IT IN OVER NIGHT AND IT IS FINE!! IT DRYS OUT IN LIKE A HALF HOUR SO IF YOURS IS STILL LIKE THAT IT MAY NOT CLEAR UP!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 26 2007, 11:18 AM~7553333
> *LOOKS GOOD MODELTECH!
> *



THANKS HOMIE!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 26 2007, 10:18 AM~7553338
> *OK, I PAINTED MINE IN THE GARAGE LAST NIGHT BUT SOON AS I PUT A COAT ON IT, IT LOOKED REAL FADED I BROUGHT IN THE HOUSE TO DRY AND IT WOULD CLEAR UP!! THEN LEFT IT IN OVER NIGHT AND IT IS FINE!! IT DRYS OUT IN LIKE A HALF HOUR SO IF YOURS IS STILL LIKE THAT IT MAY NOT CLEAR UP!!
> *


DAMN OH WELL I'LL JUST SAND IT AND REDO EVERY THING I GUESS :uh:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i got the 64 outta the purple stuff 2day and hosed it off 
man that stuff works great -- but it will dry the shit outta your hands 



mocked it up with the suspension on it :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin real good stilldown!! :thumbsup: ok, mine is foiled and ready for clear!! let me know what ya think???


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN MODEL TECH THAT LOOKS REALLY GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

sorry for the crappy update whats your thoughts on this setup?


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

they're all looking good


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

OK, THE 67 VERT IS CLEARED!!!!! assembly will start soon!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn that looks good. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS REAL GOOD MODELTECH....ONE QUESTION DO YOU WORK?


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 27 2007, 02:46 PM~7562884
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD MODELTECH....ONE QUESTION DO YOU WORK?
> *


x10 :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 27 2007, 02:46 PM~7562884
> *LOOKS REAL GOOD MODELTECH....ONE QUESTION DO YOU WORK?
> *


ha,ha, yep!!! i work from 8:00am to 5:30pm, monday through friday!! i work at a bodyshop, writing estimates and there is alot of down time, sooooooooo, why not build???? :biggrin:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

u build while you are at work


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by midcanadalowriders_@Mar 27 2007, 01:17 PM~7562596
> *lol........check this out. power wheels escalade......slightly modified
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZGiGtC832s
> *


NICE :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 27 2007, 02:53 PM~7562948
> *ha,ha, yep!!! i work from 8:00am to 5:30pm, monday through friday!! i work at a bodyshop, writing estimates and there is alot of down time, sooooooooo, why not build????  :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Mar 27 2007, 02:54 PM~7562956
> *u build while you are at  work
> *


shhhh!!! keep it quiet!!! lol!!


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 27 2007, 02:59 PM~7563001
> *shhhh!!! keep it quiet!!! lol!!
> *


hahhaha, i wish i could get paid to build models


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here are a few more pics!! trying to show ya more of the real color!! this kandy blue is pretty!!


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

looks great, u got skills


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn that looks good Modeltech!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

the 67 is looking good bro.. keep up the good work.



here are some pic's of my 58 impala rag almost done. just got to get some fuzzy fur and i'll put it together.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

im likin the paint color u got goin :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 27 2007, 04:38 PM~7563804
> *the 67 is looking good bro.. keep up the good work.
> here are some pic's of my 58 impala rag almost done. just got to get some fuzzy fur and i'll put it together.
> 
> ...




LOOKS GOOD PRIMO!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD BIGGS :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Well all thats left is paint... lays rockers now


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WHAT YOU USING THE COCOA BUTTER FOR?


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

haha sorry guys the upstairs bathroom is the only place for proper lighting... and thats the womens bathroom lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Mar 27 2007, 06:22 PM~7564394
> *haha sorry guys the upstairs bathroom is the only place for proper lighting... and thats the womens bathroom lol
> *



ARE YOU SURE U AIN'T SPANKING IT? :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

ya im pretty sure i aint hahahah


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

you know if you have to lube it up before you play ball you shouldn't be in the game !


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 27 2007, 07:23 PM~7564401
> *ARE YOU SURE U AIN'T SPANKING IT? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: .... i didnt know guys were using coco butter instead of ky...


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 27 2007, 06:38 PM~7564500
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: .... i didnt know guys were using coco butter instead of ky...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Mar 27 2007, 07:38 PM~7564500
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: .... i didnt know guys were using coco butter instead of ky...
> *


He heard it added a little flavor to his fish !


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 27 2007, 06:48 PM~7564579
> *He  heard  it  added  a  little    flavor  to  his  fish !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

^ HAHHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHA, poor doug....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

tough crowd in here....... :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 27 2007, 04:38 PM~7563804
> *the 67 is looking good bro.. keep up the good work.
> here are some pic's of my 58 impala rag almost done. just got to get some fuzzy fur and i'll put it together.
> 
> ...


simply awesome homie!! ohhh, soo, clean!!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S  
WILL BE DONE TONIGHT.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 27 2007, 09:56 PM~7565688
> *THANK'S HOMIE'S
> WILL BE DONE TONIGHT.
> *


Can't wait to see this beautiful 58' finshed Biggs!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S BIGG C.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 27 2007, 04:38 PM~7563804
> *the 67 is looking good bro.. keep up the good work.
> here are some pic's of my 58 impala rag almost done. just got to get some fuzzy fur and i'll put it together.
> 
> ...


DAMN :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 27 2007, 03:06 PM~7563069
> *here are a few more pics!! trying to show ya more of the real color!! this kandy blue is pretty!!
> 
> 
> ...


BEAUTIFUL


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

x2


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 27 2007, 06:31 PM~7564461
> *you  know  if  you  have  to  lube  it  up  before  you  play  ball  you  shouldn't  be  in the  game !
> *


I always knew you liked it dry David!!!!  :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 27 2007, 08:03 PM~7565758
> *Can't wait to see this beautiful 58' finshed Biggs!
> *


X2 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 27 2007, 10:53 AM~7562948
> *ha,ha, yep!!! i work from 8:00am to 5:30pm, monday through friday!! i work at a bodyshop, writing estimates and there is alot of down time, sooooooooo, why not build????  :biggrin:
> *


nice......... hehe i'm buildin my son's pedalcar at work too :roflmao:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 27 2007, 11:57 PM~7566879
> *nice......... hehe i'm buildin my son's pedalcar at work too  :roflmao:
> *



:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

here is a few mock-up shots!! let me know if anything needs changed?? and should i paint the spokes same as car??? these are the 2 piece deep rings, so it might look nice, inner painted and outer rings chrome, what do you all think??? 






































here it is with the flash to kind-of help show ya the color!!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

IMO leave it chrome


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Mar 28 2007, 07:30 AM~7567869
> *IMO leave it chrome
> *


X-2 LEAVE IT LIKE THAT. LOOKING GOOD.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

MODELTECH MY HOMIE RICH'S 67 LOOKS SOMEONE LIKE THAT YOU HAVE TO CHECK IT OUT....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE ONE BIGGS :thumbsup: clean homie.

also MODELTECH lookin good, keep the rims all chrome. those deep dish look sik.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2007, 08:47 AM~7567974
> *MODELTECH MY HOMIE RICH'S 67 LOOKS SOMEONE LIKE THAT YOU HAVE TO CHECK IT OUT....
> *


where do i see it at?? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 28 2007, 08:50 AM~7567996
> *where do i see it at??  :biggrin:
> *



MAJESTICS POST IN POST YOUR RIDES


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERES SOME PICS OF MY 76!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

"Tangerine Dream"


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2007, 08:54 AM~7568014
> *MAJESTICS  POST IN POST YOUR RIDES
> *


nice 76!!!! is his screen name big rich???


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 28 2007, 09:09 AM~7568091
> *nice 76!!!! is his screen name big rich???
> *



YUP THATS THE HOMIE!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ya, some nice pics of the car and the ladies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THAT LOOKS GOOD MARINATE :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE RAG CUTTY IS LOOKING GOOD WEY.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 28 2007, 10:20 AM~7568634
> *GRACIAS CARNAL... :biggrin: *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

JUST GOT TO GIVE CREDIT. WHERE CREDIT IS DUE.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 28 2007, 10:27 AM~7568682
> *GRACIAS CARNAL  :tears: :biggrin: *


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 28 2007, 09:09 AM~7568093
> *YUP THATS THE HOMIE!
> *


 Paints looking Good Marinate.


oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Looking Good Biggs


oneyed


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 28 2007, 12:40 PM~7569858
> *Looking Good Biggs
> oneyed
> *


thank's bro.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Mar 28 2007, 01:39 PM~7569848
> *Paints looking Good Marinate.
> oneyed
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

GOT A LIL MO DONE ON MY 94 IMP


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

what color u paintin the car? just wonderin.... u got orange wheels with blue knockoffs, purple engine with orange details and tan floorpans....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 28 2007, 10:29 PM~7573961
> *what color u paintin the car? just wonderin.... u got orange wheels with blue knockoffs, purple engine with orange details and tan floorpans....
> *


chamillion :dunno:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

interior is finally done, body has been cleared,still needs foiling and some waxing. I shot 
some color changing paint on top for some xtra sparkle but its hard to see inside, I'll get better shots this afternoon.
























gotta love a good booty shot :biggrin: 
phil


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

a couple outdoor shots, the clear has green flake in there but its very fine and barely shows up.
































phil


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 I LIKE THE CADDY :biggrin:


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

where did u get those seats at?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by psn8586_@Mar 29 2007, 01:32 PM~7578381
> *where did u get those seats at?
> *


THEY COME IN THE DONK KIT.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

got all the frame pieces and such painted so pretty much, little details and assembly left!!


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Mar 29 2007, 10:18 PM~7578698
> *got all the frame pieces and such painted so pretty much, little details and assembly left!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

love that color modeltech keep up the great work :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

AWESOME WORK BRO!!!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ALL THE CARS ARE COMING CLEAN. 

NICE JOB TO ALL :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin: NICE JOB MODEL TECH.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

lookin sweet shannon!


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 28 2007, 09:29 PM~7573961
> *what color u paintin the car? just wonderin.... u got orange wheels with blue knockoffs, purple engine with orange details and tan floorpans....
> *


ACTUALLY THE KNOCKOFFS ARE PURPLE I PAINTED THEM WITH A SHARPIE TO GIVE THEM THAT ANODIZED LOOK, BUT THE CAR WILL BE PURPLE PEARL WITH ORANGE FLAKE THE INT TAN WITH PURPLE AND ORANGE ACCENTS.
















I KNOW THE COLOR SCHEME SEEMS A LIL CRAZY AND THATS WHY IVE DUBBED THIS RIDE GRAPE-NUTZ, GOT A TESTORS CUSTOM DECAL SYSTEM AND MADE THESE FOR IT .IN THE END IT SHOULD TURN OUT KILLER.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn every one's rides are looking great :thumbsup: 

im especially diggin that 67 modeltech :thumbsup: 

well i finally got some paint and foil back on the 64 
it hasnt been cleared yet but took a couple pics anyway 


















its raining today so i am gonna work on getting the interior together 
and maybe get it cleared tommorow


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

NICE!..LOOK GOOD!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

STILDOWN,that is clean bro!! i love your work, cant wait to see the clear on it!! lookin at this ride wants me to pull out one of my 64's from the stash!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks 
this is one of those rides i have wanted to build for a long time 
if i hit the lotto i would definatly have a real one in my garage :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

you know it!! this color is just sweet!! just super clean man!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lookin good Stilldown ! Got the Chrome a shining real good !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARIO ESTRADA_@Mar 29 2007, 07:51 PM~7580657
> *ACTUALLY THE KNOCKOFFS ARE PURPLE I PAINTED THEM WITH A SHARPIE TO GIVE THEM THAT ANODIZED LOOK, BUT THE CAR WILL BE PURPLE PEARL WITH ORANGE FLAKE THE INT TAN WITH PURPLE AND ORANGE ACCENTS.
> 
> 
> ...


i have that purple. i used it to paint my 72 truck from amt. and i just used a candy red to finish my camaro z28. i will have pics soon


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that 64 is straight OG!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Stilldown love that drop bro! Clean as hell, as always. 

Modeltech same to you bro, fukin clean. Love that blue color and it being a drop! 

everyone else lookin killer also.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

cleared it this mornin and mocked it up (again) :tongue: 
i was relived it didnt boil up 

i usually use minwax brand polyeuthane but i bought some ace hardware brand thinking it was the same 

that is what led to the stripping and repaint ------- lesson learned 

still in the prosses of foiling the interior -----man its a pain in the ss
should have the car done on my days off mon or tues 
till then :biggrin:

















thanks for the comments


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow: LOOKS GOOD STILL DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

hey stilldown,
do you have any pics of the frame and
how you got it to 3wheel??
Im still learning so any help appreciated..
All the ridez look great, nice job everyone...


----------



## hoodstar (Apr 1, 2007)

is it to late to enter? if not how do i enter.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah its too late for this buildoff but there will be another 1 starting in may



the 3wheel on the 64 is easy if you have a revell lowrider kit 

just use the lifted springs in the front -- that come with the kit 
and one lifted spring in the rear 
but on the rear drivers side i cut the lowest spring down a lil and put it under there 

here is a couple pics of the frame 

















also i cut the backs of the wheels and made the front tires turned a little 
and i had to bend the traling arms a little to mount them on the frame 

hope this gives you somewhat of an idea :thumbsup:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks stilldown,
I got 2 of those revel kits waiting 
to get build, im hoping to make one
3 wheel...
Frame looks bad ass, great job....... :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

been a while since i touched my monte for this build.... so i decided to get a lil creative.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dog thats lookin pretty good !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

mini-me? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 1 2007, 09:16 PM~7597816
> *Dog thats  lookin  pretty  good !
> *


x2


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 

:biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 2 2007, 08:31 AM~7600700
> *
> 
> 
> ...



that is sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

finally some sun!! check out this paint dance!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: THAT LOOKS SIK MODELTECH AND MARINATE.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 2 2007, 02:01 PM~7602393
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup: THAT LOOKS SIK MODELTECH AND MARINATE.
> *



*X-2*</span> :thumbsup:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 2 2007, 07:31 AM~7600700
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SAY IT AINT SO HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCK NO...I JUST DID IT TO FUCK AROUND!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lol that donk shit is gay


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

it aint a donk unless it has like 24s. those look like 22s or 20s


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

and besides. some of them are kind of cool, but i still like lo los better


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 2 2007, 01:15 PM~7603040
> *and besides. some of them are kind of cool, but i still like lo los better
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 2 2007, 12:58 PM~7602374
> *finally some sun!! check out this paint dance!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good


oneyed


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thanks!!! well here is the finished interior minus the switch box!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Shannon, lookin' REAL good!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 3 2007, 10:18 AM~7609139
> *thanks!!! well here is the finished interior minus the switch box!!
> 
> 
> ...


I do like that alot. The carpet looks real, is that flocking?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

yupp, modelmaster flocking!! thanks for the props!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

damn modeltech.....lookin sick.

I'm not gonna be able to finish this build cause I'm in process of movin and everything is all packed up!!

Lookin great though.......

Where is everyone else so far?? Post updates everyone.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Killer rides, guys!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

just a couple updates.
here's the trunk layout








interior








I can't decide between grills
stock








or
E&G castle








give me some input on the grills folks


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

its hard to tell in those pics, but the grill looks real good to me!! your interior looks damn good!!


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I kinda leaning towards the castle based on the way the car sits. can't get any lower in the front, the tag mount scrapes now as it is


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 6 2007, 06:35 AM~7629999
> *I kinda leaning towards the castle based on the way the car sits. can't get any lower in the front, the tag mount scrapes now as it is
> *


do it!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Castle grill caprice on dz! 

Everyones builds are turning out killer!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:machinegun: :guns: :burn: killer!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

anyone know how to wire up a solenoid block to 2 pumps and 6 batts?

-never mind, I found it-


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

THE DEADLINE IS COMING UP GUYZ!!!!! hno:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 6 2007, 07:56 AM~7630166
> *THE DEADLINE IS COMING UP GUYZ!!!!! hno:
> *


ya we have 3 weeks left!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

its cool i will make the deadline with the 64 ----- not sure about the glass house though 




























almost done


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

im throwing in my 2nd build, it DOES have a sunroof LOL, so here it is...

im putting a resin cowl induction hood from PSF hobbies soon, whenever i get my money on paypal LOL










and i dont think its goign to be lowlow, not totally sure right now...


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0 

bod work done, and trunk scribed and ready to go


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ha,ha yes sweet!! comin along nice!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN WAGON GUY THAT LOOKS BAD :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 6 2007, 02:14 PM~7632767
> *DAMN WAGON GUY THAT LOOKS BAD :biggrin:
> *



hey wagon guys car kinda looks like the one in your avatar :dunno:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 6 2007, 02:18 PM~7632783
> *hey wagon guys car kinda looks like the one in your avatar :dunno:
> *



that what i was thinking... a 75 monte.... :0

but it doesnt have the fender flare lookin things...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 6 2007, 02:18 PM~7632783
> *hey wagon guys car kinda looks like the one in your avatar :dunno:
> *


OH LIKE MY MONTE OH AND ITS A 74 NOT A 75 YOU CAN TELL BY THE TAILLIGHTS 


















MAYBE IF THE ARCH OVER THE REAR WINDOW WAS MOVED DOWN


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

what wagon guy should do is snatch the rear end off of the 77 snap tight monte kit and put it on the 67 body and use a bonny front end or sumthing lol


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

ya i can prolly make a monte out of this, maybe a future project?

did they ever make one like big vato's? it would be cool resin car, if there is anuff interest...


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

ddamn my regals still in primer and putty stage i havent figured out what to do with all that trunk space maybe go old school with a ps1 or 2 i tried to make a xbox 360 didnt turn out to good and the weather up in this northern ass plae sucks never get good weather for painting maybe il jus paint it in side i was gunna paint it brown with a beige landau top but i already got the interior black  and it wont match too well ohh welll il jus paint it all black like i was gunna
post pix in a bit


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Apr 6 2007, 02:41 PM~7632895
> *ya i can prolly make a monte out of this, maybe a future project?
> 
> did they ever make one like big vato's? it would be cool resin car, if there is anuff interest...
> *


The Revell '77 Monte would be a good start. It wouldn't be hard at all to convert the Revell '77 to a '73-'75 Monte. I'm sure Biggs or Mini could pull it off in a day or two. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy+Apr 6 2007, 02:41 PM~7632895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THEY DO MAKE A 74 MONTE KIT. I THINK IT WAS EITHER BIGGS OR MINI THAT SAID THAT IT WAS A NASCAR KIT :biggrin: I'LL FIND THE POST :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

custom mixed color anyone???

its not a chammillion color, BUT it looks like it, it only changes color when the flash is on, so i think outside it will have true color :dunno:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

??


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Apr 6 2007, 07:58 PM~7634332
> *THEY DO MAKE A 74 MONTE KIT.  I THINK IT WAS EITHER BIGGS OR MINI THAT SAID THAT IT WAS A NASCAR KIT :biggrin: I'LL FIND THE POST :biggrin:
> *



http://www.smhracing.com/

How quick we forget


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Apr 6 2007, 08:31 PM~7634821
> *http://www.smhracing.com/
> 
> How quick we forget
> *


THANK YOU CAUSE MY ASS IS STARTING TO HURT FROM LOOKING OVER THIS WHOLE DAMN SITE FOR THE LINK :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

awesome work wagonguy....keep up the good work !!!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

they have an 81 olds on there too. i dunno if its a cutty or a 4 door


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

they have an 81 olds on there too. i dunno if its a cutty or a 4 door


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

well, its done. it was one big pain in the ass doing the hydraulics.
































group shots

































phil


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

lookin sick phil, wheres the trunk?
:dunno:

that new one is super clea bro...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweet caddy....


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

sweet caddy man


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well its done pretty much 
i still have to find the og aircleaner and paint the bezels on the tailights but here she is


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

I GOT SOME MORE DONE ON MY 94 IMP STILL GOT TO PREP THE BODY AND PAINT IT, SHOULD BE DONE IN TIME.








































































THAT SUPPOSED TO BE SCARFACE SITTIN IN HIS BIG ASS HOT TUB ON THE TV BUT IT DIDNT COME THAT SHARP FROM MY PRINTER.


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 7 2007, 04:38 PM~7639357
> *well its done pretty much
> i still have to find the og aircleaner and paint the bezels on the tailights but here she is
> 
> ...


HAD TO SHO THEM PICTURES AGAIN HOMIE, THATS ONE TIGHT ASS FUKIN RIDE. :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> are you going to sink the subs in the dash!? :uh: :dunno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Apr 7 2007, 04:38 PM~7639357
> *well its done pretty much
> i still have to find the og aircleaner and paint the bezels on the tailights but here she is
> 
> ...



i gotta chrome plated og air cleaner


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

> > are you going to sink the subs in the dash!? :uh: :dunno:
> 
> 
> :biggrin: YES, YEAH FORGOT ABOUT THAT BEFORE I TOOK THE PICTURE. :banghead:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> lookin sick phil, wheres the trunk?
> :dunno:
> 
> doesn't stay open on its own so its off to the side


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

oh ok lol, was just wonderin!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN STILLDOWN THAT 64 IS CLEAN :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Nice work on that '64 StillDown!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARIO ESTRADA_@Apr 7 2007, 05:47 PM~7639402
> *I GOT SOME MORE DONE ON MY 94 IMP STILL GOT TO PREP THE BODY AND PAINT IT, SHOULD BE DONE IN TIME.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin pretty good, i thought the tv said science, lol.. now that u said somethin n i look at it more it looks like scareface and an apple computer tv :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

they're all looking sweet.....
great job everyone.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

WOW, Stilldown, that looks awesome......... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

lookin pretty good, i thought the tv said science, lol.. now that u said somethin n i look at it more it looks like scareface and an apple computer tv QUOTE; didimakeyascream.
LOL YEAH NOW THAT I THINK OF IT THAT TV IS FUKIN HUGE, I WAS GOING THROUGH MY SHIT AND FOUND IT WITH AN ASSOTMENT OF VISORS AND THOUGHT IT WOULD LOOK COOL, FUK MAN YOU BUMMED ME OUT NOW BUT FUK IT, ITS STAYIN ON THERE OH WELL. :buttkick: :buttkick: :yessad:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

update on the 67 .... clear on it, b4 polishing... ill try to get outside pics tommorow...

and im waiting for a few things for the engine...


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-LAST MOCK UP BEFORE I SAND THE SHIT OUT OF THE BODY PRIMER IT PAINT IT.








































STILL GOT A FEW MORE DETAILS TO ADD BUT DONE FOR THE MOST PART WHAT YOU HOMIES THINK? ALSO AS YOU VATOS CAN PROLLY SEE I GOT SOME FUKIN SUPER GLUE VAPORS ON MY WINDSHIELD ANY IDEAS ON HOW TO GET IT OFF.


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

looks good so far, and for the super glue? :dunno: dont think there is a fix for that?


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOOKS FUCKIN SICK STILLDOWN!!!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

novus plastic polish, or try a light rubbing compound....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

OK Homies!! Here is where the f#&@ I AM!!! Damn I dont know how some of you guys do it!! I've been so busy with work, school, The Girl and I put her son in soft ball so I make sure and take him to practice twice a week (He's only 6 plus I paid 200 bucks plus bat,cleats and glove shit :banghead: ) :wow: :wow:

Well I didn't want to feel left out but for sure i'll have one of these done by the end of the month!! 

The 55 is taking so much more time that i thought it would (damn its allot of work opening shit and stuff!! I guess it gets easier with the more you do it) I'm also trying to put a 57 283 V8 in it but i cant get it to fit right.. plus these damn hinges and shit took like a week just for that shit.. anyways I dont want you guys to think that im just bs'ing around like other kats on here :0 but im not calling any names its all good. Every team needs cheerleaders.. Just kidding PLEASE NO ONE TAKE THAT PERSONAL!! 


Caddi








I know the arm rest needs more TLC (or just sanding and repaint!!

































55 Bel Air


































Ohh one question!! when your putting photoetched parts on the body do you guys put them on before you clear the car of after??? :dunno:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice work on both your rides.... and x2 for the photoetch question....


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

comin out good biggdee!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

ive always added mine after.....


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 18 2007, 04:05 AM~7718121
> *comin out good biggdee!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks homie!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD BIG DEE :0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THE CADDY IS DONE!! all i have to do is add the door handles, mirrors, buff it and take some outside pics. As For the Bel Air  :dunno: thats a long shot but just maybe i could finish it by SUNDAY!! depends on work.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

the caddy looks real good!! and if you dont think you can finish the 54 just send it this way!!! :biggrin: its lookin tight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

BOTH CARS LOOK GREAT.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THAT CADDIES TIGHT. BUT I LIKE THE 55 BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

THANKS FELLAS i really appreciate it!! I know im no where close to the others on here just trying to up my game so any tips let me know!! :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

that caddy is badass :thumbsup: and even if you dont finish the 56 in time for the buildoff post pics anyway that car is killer :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good yall


----------



## psn8586 (Sep 3, 2005)

lookin clean!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got a little more to go......


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

> just a little more progress, the front suspension is all but done!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> > just a little more progress, the front suspension is all but done!!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Miloh (Apr 13, 2007)

:worship: Sorry dude: Thanks.

Thanks, Miloh.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gonna foil and clear tomorrow...


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-GOT GRAPE NUTZ PAINTED NEED FOIL AND CLEAR DONT KNOW IF I WILL FINISH BY MONDAY  BUT OH WELL IT WAS FUN ANYWAY


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good yall....time is runnin short just 2 more days....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

gold leaf in place.... now foil and clear....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

got my foil on then cleared the damn thing.... will finish tomorrow...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good Oldskool and everyone else.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you can kida see the gloss... gotta go visit my buddy TimeMachine to get better pics...


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That Monte looks BADASS!!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

ok.... last pics for today..... FINAL MOCKUP.... next pics will be completed.... and hopefully with a better camera....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks killer Bro!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ALMOST DONE, JUST NEED THE DOOR'S TO DRY. THEN IT'S ON TO THE NEXT ONE.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

damn nice biggs....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S BRO.


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

wowzerz biggs thats f'n badazz...... i like that monte too old skoo.... all these rides are supa nice... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

SORRY FELLAS THIS 55 DIDNT GET DONE! atleast i finished 1 right :dunno: 

Im just gonna take my time on this from now on.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

done... well couple little thing to add like trunk hinge and sunvisors but done basically.... i'll post better pics in the done section this weekend...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I like that MC. 
Whats the round things in the trunk? Bass tubes?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

yup.... good ol' bazookas.... decided to go a little oldskoo


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I like it!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

pedal cars lookin good too


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Looks like this buildoff is officially over!!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 1 2007, 12:13 AM~7808759
> *ALMOST DONE, JUST NEED THE DOOR'S TO DRY. THEN IT'S ON TO THE NEXT ONE.
> 
> 
> ...



CLEAN BRO, CLEAN!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@May 1 2007, 02:08 AM~7809101
> *SORRY FELLAS THIS  55 DIDNT GET DONE! atleast i finished 1 right  :dunno:
> 
> Im just gonna take my time on this from now on.
> ...



YOU CAN SEND IT THIS WAY BRO!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@May 1 2007, 12:13 AM~7808759
> *ALMOST DONE, JUST NEED THE DOOR'S TO DRY. THEN IT'S ON TO THE NEXT ONE.
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT HAPPEN TO THE LIGHT BLUE SPOKES? :biggrin: LOOKS GOOD WEY


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ALL THE RIDES ARE LOOKING CLEAN


----------

